# Winterpokal/Wintererlebnisse 07/08



## AmmuNation (23. Oktober 2007)

... ich bin dabei! 
Zu Wintererlebnissen kann ich (Gott sei dank!) noch nicht viel sagen. Ausser dass es Sonntags hier geschneit hat. Zwar sehr sanft und sehr wenig, aber es hat geschneit - 3 Stunden lang.


----------



## smohr (23. Oktober 2007)

Ach nöö... Winter.... 

Ich bleib noch hier...  und hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ... ich bin dabei!
> Zu Wintererlebnissen kann ich (Gott sei dank!) noch nicht viel sagen. Ausser dass es Sonntags hier geschneit hat. Zwar sehr sanft und sehr wenig, aber es hat geschneit - 3 Stunden lang.


 
Frage gibt es einen Winterpokal?? Was verbirgt sich dahinter? 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## kis_omdh (24. Oktober 2007)

der winterpokal kann im prinzip als motivationshilfe angesehen werden, um auch im winter aufs rad zu steigen. wenn du in einem team mitfährst kannst du diese leise stimme der vernunft besser ignorieren "aber es ist furchtbar kalt/dunkel/eisig". bloss zu ernst nehmen sollte man das ganze nicht, gibt schliesslich auch nichts zu gewinnen.

@smohr: wäre das nicht der passende thread, um deine namenskreationen vorzustellen?  oh, vielleicht auch nicht... 

haben sich schon teams zusammengefunden? wir wollen doch, dass die schweiz auch dieses jahr wieder würdig vertreten wird, nicht wahr?


----------



## hubabuba (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich durfte mich heute morgen um 6:00 bei 2 Grad und beisender Bise auf den Weg zur Arbeit machen.
Nach zwei Wochen faulem Schwarte gerben an der Wärme (bei knapp 30 Grad) und mit dem klassischen Rückkehrerschnupfen war das trotz Vollmontur eine lachhaft lahmarschige Quälerei bei gefühlten minus 30 Grad  
Die Stimme der Vernunft hatte sich bereits nach der Hälfte der Strecke heiser geschrieen.
Das erste Wintererlebnis ist vollbracht und ich bin für den WP geeicht. Ab jetzt kanns nur noch besser werden.

@kis_omdh Den Teamnamen legt der Teamchef fest. Und das ist ja smohrs Junior. Ich hoffe es wird Heidi....


----------



## kis_omdh (24. Oktober 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird Heidi....


wie ging der gleich noch mal?


----------



## hubabuba (24. Oktober 2007)

Auf jeden Fall ein Name in dem das penetrante "Hopp Schwiiz" nicht vorkommt.
Etwas niveauvolles mit kulturellem Anspruch, das dem feingeistigen Esprit und der intellektuellen Spitzenklasse der Teammitglieder gerecht wird und gleichzeitig den Bezug zum Hochtechnologieland Schweiz herstellt, dessen ausgeprägtes Savoir Vivre betont und den historischen Hintergrund dieser geschichtsträchtigen Alpenregion durchschimmern lässt.


----------



## olexex (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich war letzte woche noch auf 2500 Metern. Schon mal erstes Winterfeeling gehabt bei -5°C. Hat sich trotzdem richtig gelohnt. Herrliche Strecken. Und das Panorama mit Nebel .


----------



## Vazifar (24. Oktober 2007)

hallo ihr schneemänner

ich würde mich dann auch gerne einer gruppe anschliessen


----------



## juergets (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mitglieder des letztjährigen HoppschwiizII Teams, ich wäre auch gerne wieder dabei
Gruess Jürg


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Hätte wohl auch interesse an einer gemässigten Gruppe  


Vielleicht "SwissSofasurfers" oder "Couchpotatos" 

Im ernst versuche regelmässig mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren und die Sonntage auf der Piste zu verbringen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (24. Oktober 2007)

Für alle Mitmacher wird ein Team nicht reichen 
Wird wohl wie letztes Jahr I, II und Junior (vielleicht?) geben... und alles zusammengezählt schlagen wir die Deutschen. HAR HAR!


----------



## kis_omdh (24. Oktober 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein Name in dem das penetrante "Hopp Schwiiz" nicht vorkommt.
> Etwas niveauvolles mit kulturellem Anspruch, das dem feingeistigen Esprit und der intellektuellen Spitzenklasse der Teammitglieder gerecht wird und gleichzeitig den Bezug zum Hochtechnologieland Schweiz herstellt, dessen ausgeprägtes Savoir Vivre betont und den historischen Hintergrund dieser geschichtsträchtigen Alpenregion durchschimmern lässt.


wir leben schweiz?


----------



## juergets (24. Oktober 2007)




----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Für alle Mitmacher wird ein Team nicht reichen
> Wird wohl wie letztes Jahr I, II und Junior (vielleicht?) geben... und alles zusammengezählt schlagen wir die Deutschen. HAR HAR!



Wird wohl schwierig 

Gibt es auch ne Gruppe für die aus dem grossen Kanton, die in der Schweiz leben


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (24. Oktober 2007)

WP?! Nicht schon wieder!!!!

Kaum hab ich die körperlichen Schäden(geistige Schäden sind ausgeblieben, tja wo kein Hirn ist) vom letzten WP auskuriert soll die Marterei schon wieder losgehen???

Ich bin dabei, wart aber immer noch auf das Teamessen vom 06/07 WP-Team-Chef
Smohr könntest du deinem  Junior endlich das Sackgeld erhöhen, damit er uns mal einladen kann??

Dieses Jahr gibts nicht mehr so viele Punkte von mir, bin älter geworden(aber nicht vernünftiger).


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Oktober 2007)

Häjö, du arms! Autospiegel-Fussheizungen und Motorrad-Heizgriffe sind ja nicht verboten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddieman (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute

Auch ich bin wieder dabei. Letztes Jahr war ich im HoppSchwiiz (ohne Lehrschlag)- Team. 
Wenn unser Teamschef (RedOrbiter) sich einen Namen einfallen lässt, der hubabubas Kriterien erfüllt, werde ich mich wieder eintragen.

Ich kann aber nicht versprechen, dass es wieder mehr als 800 Punkte werden, denn ich "muss" Ende Dezember für 6 Wochen nach Neuseeland in die Ferien.


----------



## redblack (24. Oktober 2007)

@all

war bei ohne leerschlag dabei, werde auch wieder dabeisein, glaube aber nicht dass ich wieder über 600 punkte beisteuern kann. Vielleicht gibts wieder eine ähnliche mannschaft wie letztes jahr.


----------



## Voenni (25. Oktober 2007)

Würde auch gerne mitmachen, bisher habe ich mich noch nicht getraut... Bin Ende Dezember zwar auch für 6 Wochen in Neuseeland. Könnte dann Eddieman dazu animieren, doch hie und da aufs Bike zu steigen, statt nur riesige Steaks zu verspeisen, damit er auch ein paar WP-Punkte sammelt  

...und im Büro bauen Sie momentan für mich eine Dusche ein, damit ich endlich auch mit dem Velo zur Arbeit fahren kann


----------



## hubabuba (25. Oktober 2007)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Wenn unser Teamschef (RedOrbiter) sich einen Namen einfallen lässt, der hubabubas Kriterien erfüllt ...



Das bezog sich doch nur auf den neuen Teamnamen unseres eigenen Teams.
Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn nicht mindestens 3 Geschmacksrichtungen von "Hopp Schwiiz" Teams durch den WP geistern würden....



kis_omdh schrieb:


> wir leben schweiz?


Das kapier ich jetzt nicht. Und warum juergets das so komisch findet erst recht nicht.


----------



## Kerberos (25. Oktober 2007)

Sicher, sicher, ich bin auch dabei. Meine 363 Solo-Punkte vom letzten Mal will ich diesmal überbieten und in ein Team einbringen. Aber keine Angst, Euch Hopp()Schwiizer bremse ich schon nicht aus. - Wer nimmt mich auf?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

Würde mich gerne wo anschliessen, bin jedoch noch nie imWinterpokal gefahren, kann also keine Punkte aus dem letzten Jahr überbieten


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Würde mich gerne wo anschliessen, bin jedoch noch nie imWinterpokal gefahren, kann also keine Punkte aus dem letzten Jahr überbieten



Das unterbieten ist auch für mich leichter


----------



## bruckma (25. Oktober 2007)

Wollt ihr nicht lieber biken statt posten???


Heute im Wallis.......


----------



## redblack (25. Oktober 2007)

willst du nicht lieber arbeiten unter dem hochnebel. biken in der walliser sonne ist doch sicher soooooo öööde.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Oktober 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Das kapier ich jetzt nicht. Und warum juergets das so komisch findet erst recht nicht.



- Bisch halt kein Zürcher
- Bisch haut ke Zürcher
- Kunnsch sicher vo Kuur abe!

Sollte verständlich sein. 
kis_omdh hat liebevoll auf den Grammatikskandal des Jahrtausends aufmerksam gemacht, welcher ausgerechnet einem Halbfetthirn in Zürich entspringen musste. 
http://www.wir-leben-zuerich.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (26. Oktober 2007)

@bruckma
warten wir doch lieber bis Januar


----------



## bruckma (26. Oktober 2007)

@smohr

hoffen wir, dass es wie letztes Jahr wird. Dann können wir ja wieder eine kleine Tour ins Tessin machen


----------



## two wheels (27. Oktober 2007)

Von mir wirds wohl auch nicht mehr so viele Punkte geben. Kann leider nicht mehr mit dem Bike zur Arbeit bzw. ist mir zu weit und will nicht noch früher als 04:45 Uhr aufstehen.

Hab mal das *Team Kamikaze* gegründet, so habe ich meinen Teamplatz wenigstens auf sicher Für mich zählt nur möglichst fit durch den Winter zu kommen und den inneren Schweinehund zu überlisten. Werde diesen WP die Punkt wohl eher mit joggen einfahren, Rolle stinkt mir wenn ich nur schon daran denke.


----------



## RoKz (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde auch gerne beim Winterpokal mitmachen. Wie ist es, sind denn schon Teams gegründet? Was ist mit diesem Junior Team (bin ja erst 18...)??


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2007)

Beim letzten WP gabs ein paar "Hopp Schwiiz"-Teams (osä.)
Da ich nur ein Geduldeter bin, will ich mir nicht anmassen,
so ein Team zu gründen. Wäre aber gern als Team-Mitglied
dabei.

Wer nimmt mich auf?

Gruss
Monsterwade


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal des Team HoppSchwiiz gegründet.


mitmachen bei Team HoppSchwiiz

Wer will kann sich dort eintragen.
Es gilt: Mitmachen kommt vor den Punkten.


cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Eddieman (28. Oktober 2007)

Ja dann trag ich mich doch gleich mal ein....


----------



## juergets (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mich auch eingetragen. War letztes Jahr im Hopschwiiz2 dabei.
Gruess
Jürg


----------



## two wheels (28. Oktober 2007)

So in unserem Team sind noch 2 Plätze frei! 

@redblack & vazifar

Willkkommen im Club...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (28. Oktober 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> So in unserem Team sind noch 2 Plätze frei!



Die Einladung konnte ich nicht ablehnen, bin dabei! (wenn's recht ist...)

Gruss
Marcus (der sich gleich aufmacht für die Hausrunde Gubrist/Altberg/Lägern)


----------



## Kerberos (28. Oktober 2007)

bruckma schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja wieder eine kleine Tour ins Tessin machen



Teamübergreifende Touren(vorschläge) werden gern angenommen


----------



## Green Epic (28. Oktober 2007)

@ two wheels

um dieses Jahr wieder gut durch den Winter zu kommen und mich noch mehr zu motivieren, habe ich mich mal eingetragen
wenn es OK ist

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Darkthrone (28. Oktober 2007)

Two Wheels, ich wäre auch dabei in deiner Gruppe sofern noch platz


----------



## kis_omdh (28. Oktober 2007)

unser team steht ja immer noch nicht  

lässt smohr seinen junior nicht mehr an den pc? müssen sie den teamnamen erst noch von hubabuba absegnen lassen? wird es "heidi..."? fragen über fragen...


----------



## hubabuba (28. Oktober 2007)

Nix absegnen lassen. Ich bin kleines, angehendes Teammitglied wie Du auch. Aber warten tue ich auch tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (28. Oktober 2007)

So das *Team Kamikaze* ist voll!


----------



## jetix (28. Oktober 2007)

@Dean-Speedy Go

Sackgeld wurde nicht erhöht. 
Und weil du ja wenig Punkte einfahren wirst
kommst du auch nicht in mein Team! 

jetix


----------



## Vazifar (28. Oktober 2007)

möge die motivation mit uns sein


----------



## Kerberos (28. Oktober 2007)

So geil!


----------



## RedOrbiter (29. Oktober 2007)

Sauber Leute - das Team HoppSchwiiz ist komplett.  

Das Team HoppSchwiiz hat folgende Winteratheleten  dabei:

Monsterwade 
Eddieman 
juergets 
Voenni 
RedOrbiter

Möge Gott uns viele Punkte schenken  

Da nur 5 pro Team mitmachen können hab ich einfach ersten 4 Anmeldungen akzeptiert. 


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Oktober 2007)

Argh, schon wieder voll. Entweder ich gründe was... oder ich trete ein...
Wer hat nen guten Namen?


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Oktober 2007)

Oh, ich hab doch noch was gefunden 
Die, die die Heidi knallen... hoffentlich werd ich aufgenommen


----------



## smohr (29. Oktober 2007)

Das ist ein VIP Team .... sorry 

Kannst selber eins gründen.... z.b.
die böggen
böggenraser
böggenknaller
forchbändliraser
streetparadehüpfer
....


----------



## juergets (29. Oktober 2007)

@team HoppSchwiiz
Ich freue mich dabei zu sein! Bin aber nicht sicher, dass Gott uns die Punkte schenkt . Ich werde mich bemühen einige beizutragen 

Gruess Jürg


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Oktober 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Das ist ein VIP Team .... sorry
> 
> Kannst selber eins gründen.... z.b.
> die böggen
> ...



Mit dem Böögg kann ich nix anfangen, die Streitparade ist eh nix für mich (Wann gibt es in Zürich eine Metalparade???  ) und was ein Forchband ist, weiss ich auch nicht 

Nun nimm mich schon auf... du Weisssocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kis_omdh (29. Oktober 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Das ist ein VIP Team .... sorry


du kummsch hier net rein!  

darf ich rein? darf ich?

@ammu: die idee für das team steht schon lange... entstand wohl irgendwann mal in einer bierlaune (das erklärt dann auch den namen... )


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Oktober 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> @ammu: die idee für das team steht schon lange... entstand wohl irgendwann mal in einer bierlaune (das erklärt dann auch den namen... )



Deswegen will ich ja rein. 
1. Bierlaunen sind geil
2. Das Heidi knallen ist bestimmt auch toll 

Nun los, Herr smohr Junior, folge deinem Herz und nimm den lieben AmmuNation bitte auf.


----------



## wime (30. Oktober 2007)

Melde mich auch mal wieder.

War im letzten Jahr bei Hopp Schwyz II dabei. 
Wer hat noch ein Plätzlein für mich frei?
Ich könnte sicher wieder gegen 1000 Punkte beitragen. 

Willy


----------



## smohr (30. Oktober 2007)

@ammu

wime sucht auch noch ein team...
wie kis schon gesagt hat, die plätze waren schon vor der namensvergabe vergeben...
(ist auch gut so, dann gibts mal neu zusammengewürfelte teams)
und da wir ein "ruhiges"!, auf training/wettkampf orientiertes, punktefressendes,
patriotisches Team sind, geben wir dir bis nächsten Winterpokal noch ne chance


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Oktober 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> und da wir ein "ruhiges"!, auf training/wettkampf orientiertes, punktefressendes,
> patriotisches Team sind, geben wir dir bis nächsten Winterpokal noch ne chance



Hey, was soll das denn wieder heissen Insbesondere der Punkt in Anführungs- und Schlusszeichen... 
Ne, ist schon ok. Hab jetzt mal klassisch nach Winterpokal 06/07 einfach HoppSchwiiz II gegründet... 4 Plätze sind noch offen, genommen wird jeder mit rotem Pass.  Insbesondere Willy der 1000 Punkte beisteuern will 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/179


----------



## RoKz (30. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ne, ist schon ok. Hab jetzt mal klassisch nach Winterpokal 06/07 einfach HoppSchwiiz II gegründet... 4 Plätze sind noch offen, genommen wird jeder mit rotem Pass.  Insbesondere Willy der 1000 Punkte beisteuern will
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/179



Hab mich mal angemeldet wenns recht ist, ein roten Pass hab ich ja und ca. 1000 Punkte werdens wohl auch sein


----------



## piuma (31. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal klassisch nach Winterpokal 06/07 einfach HoppSchwiiz II gegründet... 4 Plätze sind noch offen, genommen wird jeder mit rotem Pass.  Insbesondere Willy der 1000 Punkte beisteuern will
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/179



Huhuh..darf ich auch mitmachen? habe roten Pass (dunkelrot) und werde vielleicht nicht ganz 1000 Punkte beisteuern, melde mich trotzdem mal an, wenns recht ist...


----------



## pisskopp (31. Oktober 2007)

Das mit dem rotem Pass....
Jeaaahhhhh Zeig Dein Gesicht


----------



## two wheels (31. Oktober 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> möge die motivation mit uns sein



Yeahhhhh!   Coole Sache Vazifar, der Team IT Experte...

By the way. Ich hab im Winterpokal Thread mal unseren offiziellen Team Thread eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (31. Oktober 2007)

piuma schrieb:


> Huhuh..darf ich auch mitmachen? habe roten Pass (dunkelrot) und werde vielleicht nicht ganz 1000 Punkte beisteuern, melde mich trotzdem mal an, wenns recht ist...



Das mit dem Schweizer Pass nicht zu ernst nehmen  Geht einfach drum dass es ein Team mit Bewohnern/Einwanderern/Schmarotzern der Eidgenossenschaft bleibt.. 
Übrigens Willkommen im Forum


----------



## piuma (31. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Übrigens Willkommen im Forum



Danke! für die nette Begrüssung


----------



## Green Epic (31. Oktober 2007)

Bin uch so ne Schmarotzer  und han mich mal ajemeldet.


----------



## wime (31. Oktober 2007)

Habe mich soeben auch eingetragen. Die Punkte kommen bei mir fast von selber da ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre.

Die Bedingungen erfülle auch ich (schmarotzer etc.) 

Willy


----------



## Monsterwade (3. November 2007)

@ Team HoppSchwiiz:

Muss für vier Wochen nach Wien und bin dort ohne I-Net :-((
Keine Sorge, drei meiner Bikes nehme ich mit, wenn die alle 
in den Kombi passen. Nur für die Wertung muss noch ein Hot-
Spot her.

So, jetzt nur noch packen und nichts vergessen. Vielleicht 
hat Wien ja weniger Nebel als Luzern.

Gruss
Monsterwade


----------



## blaubaer (3. November 2007)

ich werd dieses jahr kein Team eröffnen, da es für mich kein Wintertraining geben wird    

werd warscheinlich erst wieder gegen Januar oder sogar wieder später auf Bike dürfen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turo (3. November 2007)

Wieso? Bist Du zu schnell abgestiegen?

Dann gute besserung.

Turo


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (3. November 2007)

jetix schrieb:


> @Dean-Speedy Go
> 
> Sackgeld wurde nicht erhöht.
> Und weil du ja wenig Punkte einfahren wirst
> ...



Da lachst du vergeben, hab mir vor 3 Wochen einen Durchfall geholt, eine Virusinfektion dazu aufgelesen, die sich beim abklingen sehr nützlich erwies, so das eine Magendarmgrippe mich total flach liegen lässt mit 6kg Gewichtsverlust und einer langen Genesungszeit . Mein Puls steigt momentan schon wenn ich nur seh das ich mich bewegen muss, und der Arzt hat mir diese Woche eigentlich Bettruhe verordnet. 

Ich hab also den WP Gewichtsmässig gar nicht mehr nötig, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber wenn ich wieder gesund  bin, kann mir nichts mehr passieren, da ich bereits alles gehabt habe.

Werde allerdings sicher nicht mehr soviele Punkte machen wie letztes Jahr.

Also werde ich nur bei einem Team mitmachen das sonst seine Plätze nicht voll kriegt, nicht das topmotivierte Biker auf der Strasse landen. Ich bin also noch zu haben, egal welcher Name, meiner Form entsprechend müsste das Team wohl Swissladys heissen 

Gruess Peter


----------



## two wheels (3. November 2007)

Hei Peti

Wünsche dir gute Besserung! Im Sommer war ich dran jetzt wohl Du

Müssen wieder mal was machen, joggen oder so, mit Dir Biken trau ich mich nicht mehr so recht Hatte seither übrigens keine nennenswerten Stürze mehr, trotz KAMIKAZE mässiger fahrweise...

two wheels


----------



## hubabuba (4. November 2007)

Gentlemen, start your engines!!!


----------



## blaubaer (4. November 2007)

turo schrieb:


> Wieso? Bist Du zu schnell abgestiegen?
> 
> Dann gute besserung.
> 
> Turo



nein, konnte am schluss fast nicht mehr vom bike absteigen ...


----------



## Kerberos (4. November 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Gentlemen, start your engines!!!


Starten ist schon mal gut. Nur Losfahren ist gefährlich, weil meine Vorderbremse nicht annähernd so will wie ich. Und als technische Nulpe habe ich in den letzten Tagen alles nur noch schlimmer gemacht. Jetzt habe ich Schleifen _und _keinen Druckpunkt   


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anzeige: 
Suche geduldigen Mech für Kurs am lebenden Objekt, damit der Teamname nicht allzu wirklich wird...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
​Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## RoKz (4. November 2007)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Starten ist schon mal gut. Nur Losfahren ist gefährlich, weil meine Vorderbremse nicht annähernd so will wie ich. Und als technische Nulpe habe ich in den letzten Tagen alles nur noch schlimmer gemacht. Jetzt habe ich Schleifen _und _keinen Druckpunkt


Na dann viel Spass beim entlüften und Bremssattel neu ausrichten  

Fährt ihr alle Draussen über den Winter? Also wenn ich von der Schule nach Hause komme, dann ist es so dunkel dass ich keinen Meter mehr sehe --> Rolle
Ausser natürlich am Wochenende...


----------



## Aison (4. November 2007)

So, als Motivation für den Winterpokal hab ich mal meine Polardaten vom 1.1.07 bis heute zusammengezählt: 15000km 120Hkm   Das gibts zu toppen oder so


----------



## kis_omdh (4. November 2007)

sooo, morgen gehts los! will mich gleich zu beginn bei meinem team entschuldigen, komme in nächster zeit wohl nicht so oft zum punktesammeln wie ich das gerne hätte... zügeln steht an (umzug.. für die zugewanderten  )

beziehe morgen mein neues domizil in zürich, dann wohn ich auch näher bei all den bekloppten  

@blaubaer: uiuiui, klingt nach etwas gröberem... gute besserung! (und das ist ja wohl die beste zeit/rechtfertigung, um sich ein neues bike aufzubauen  )
@aison: choge plagöri...


----------



## hubabuba (4. November 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> So, als Motivation für den Winterpokal hab ich mal meine Polardaten vom 1.1.07 bis heute zusammengezählt: 15000km 120Hkm   Das gibts zu toppen oder so



In 2006 10000km +- 200km (kein KM-Zähler auf Malle) und 174Hkm. Ich geh halt nicht gümmele und bin daher etwas Hm-betonter unterwegs.

In 2007 bisher 8800km und 165Hkm. Da merkt man die 2Wochen Extreme-Poolhanging mit 0km,0Hm. Aber da geht noch was ...

Tja Aison, meiner ist nicht so lang, aber dafür dicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (4. November 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> S15000km 120Hkm


  aison: wir reden hier von den jahreskilometern mit dem rad, und nicht vom auto    

jetzt fängt das mit den umfangreicheren forstarbeiten wieder an. meine hausrunde ist momentan grad schwieriger zu befahren als normal  
(bild von gestern auf der Lägern)


----------



## hubabuba (4. November 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> jetzt fängt das mit den umfangreicheren forstarbeiten wieder an. meine hausrunde ist momentan grad schwieriger zu befahren als normal
> (bild von gestern auf der Lägern)



Das ist doch ein klassischer Fall für einen Bunny Hopp.


----------



## blaubaer (4. November 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> @blaubaer: uiuiui, klingt nach etwas gröberem... gute besserung! (und das ist ja wohl die beste zeit/rechtfertigung, um sich ein neues bike aufzubauen  )



Danke  

ein kleiner beschrieb was mir wiederfahren ist, findet man in meinem Blog (siehe signatur)

zum neuaufbau eines Bike`s, muss ich noch warten bis April 2008, dann gibts erst den neuen rahmen 

meine kilometer dieses jahr sind ja gerade mikrig, wenn ich die oberen posts durchlese : ca. 4700km 
mein 1.ziel für dieses jahr hab ich geschafft, mehr kilometer als im 2006 
mit dem 2.ziel wirds wohl halt nichts, wollt mind. 5200km machen dieses jahr


----------



## Aison (4. November 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> In 2007 bisher 8800km und 165Hkm. Da merkt man die 2Wochen Extreme-Poolhanging mit 0km,0Hm. Aber da geht noch was ...
> Tja Aison, meiner ist nicht so lang, aber dafür dicker



haha  Höhenmeter sind nur die gemessenen. Distanz messe ich immer, Hm nicht. z.B. Marathons sind nicht immer drin, diverse andere Bikeausfahrten auch nicht. Aber 165Hkm sind echt viel  Muss da immer bisschen vorsichtig sein...



Vazifar schrieb:


> aison: wir reden hier von den jahreskilometern mit dem rad, und nicht vom auto



Mit dem Auto war ich weit weniger km unterwegs dieses Jahr als mit dem Fahrrad 

grüsse
Aison


----------



## turo (4. November 2007)

Kopf hoch Blaubär, Du hast m.e. gute Chancen einigermassen bald wieder zu biken. Ich war im September im Spital und nun im November wieder (Schulter). Sport mit Belastung nach Aussage des Mediziners nach 9-12 Monaten.

Es bleibt daher nur noch das tschumpeln.

Gruss und guten Verlauf 

Turo


----------



## smohr (4. November 2007)

@Blaubear
Gute genesung und lass dich von den Schwestern verwöhnen

@kis_omdh
Kannst ja mit Bike und Anhänger "zügel".... das gibt Stunden

@hubabuba
Machen wir doch gleich den ersten Wochensieger aus unserem Team...

@vazifar
nimm doch die Kettensäge gleich mit, damit ich wenigstens die bahn frei hab

@all
Leute, morgen geht der Winterspass wieder los... und schon ist Regen im anzug


----------



## hubabuba (5. November 2007)

Und losgehts. Wochensieger wird diese Woche nichts. Mi, Do kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## smohr (5. November 2007)

Morgen, bist aber schon früh auf
Auf gehts... Punkte machen


----------



## Vazifar (5. November 2007)

ui - da muss man sich aber sputen. das erste 3-er team hat heute nacht (also irgendwann zwischen mitternacht und heute morgen früh muss das gewesen sein), bereits schon gegen 6 stunden eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (5. November 2007)

letzte sommer oder erste wintererlebnisse, auf jeden fall wars ein traumhaftes bike and hikeweekend im münstertal.


am 1. tag stifserjoch mit dem tourenbike


am 2.tag wandern im val mora


----------



## piuma (5. November 2007)

...heute mittag statt lunch im Geschäft: eine Runde Laufen 


"HoppSchwiiz II befindet sich momentan auf Platz

72

des Teamrankings."


----------



## smohr (5. November 2007)

@Hubabuba
wir teilen uns 50-50
Warst heute um 1600 mit dem Bike unterwegs??


edit: Aison hat auch grad eingetragen und schon vorbei....


----------



## Aison (5. November 2007)

Letzte Woche war WK fertig, dummerweise hat Aison wieder die halben Schlüssel vom Waffenplatz aus versehen nach Hause genommen  Diesen Umstand und das tolle Wetter habe ich genutzt um Schötz-Frauenfeld (Schlüsselabgabe)-Zürich zu fahren.

Achjo, das bringt Platz zzzzzzweeeiiiiiiiii

grüsse


----------



## cheggenberger (5. November 2007)

hey jungs, bin auch mit von der partie. was muss ich machen, um in ein ch team zu kommen?
eine gute zeit wünscht, christian


----------



## hubabuba (6. November 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Hubabuba
> wir teilen uns 50-50
> Warst heute um 1600 mit dem Bike unterwegs??
> 
> ...



Guten morgen smohr. Nein, war etwas später.
Guten morgen aison. Weiter so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wime (6. November 2007)

Jetzt bin auch ich dabei. Bin mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gefahren und am Abend gab es sine kurze Laufrunde.
Leider wird ausgerechnet jetzt das Wetter schlecht.  

Willy


----------



## kis_omdh (6. November 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @kis_omdh
> Kannst ja mit Bike und Anhänger "zügel".... das gibt Stunden


hab keinen anhänger... aber das rennrad wird natürlich mit muskelkraft gezügelt... mit umwegen, versteht sich  bis dahin muss ich schauen, dass ich mich irgendwie abreagieren kann.. in der neuen wohnung siehts nach bombeneinschlag aus.



> @vazifar
> nimm doch die Kettensäge gleich mit, damit ich wenigstens die bahn frei hab


jawoll! da war doch noch was, figugegl oder so. sobald der erste schnee fällt!


----------



## hubabuba (8. November 2007)

Für unsere Passivmitglieder im Team Heidiknaller: Hallo, jemand zuhause ????? Es hat angefangen. Ihr dürft Punkte machen.

@smohr: Würdest Du bitte mal Deine väterliche Authorität ausspielen und klarstellen, dass auch der Chef des Teams zu arbeiten hat. Dadurch unterscheidet sich der Winterpokal signifikant vom realen Arbeitsleben.

@kis_omdh: Wenn Du mit den, Dir bisher unbekannten, technischen Errungenschaften in Deiner neuen Wohnung in ZH (z.B. fliessend Wasser und elektrische Beleuchtung) genug herumgespielt hast, wäre es angebracht sich mal wieder aufs Rad zu schwingen. Nur weil man aus der hintersten Pampa in die moderne Zivilisation umgezogen ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man nicht mehr Biken soll/kann/darf.


----------



## redblack (8. November 2007)

@team kamikaze

es freut mich  dass wir ab jetzt keine passivmitglieder im team haben, so machts doch mehr spass.

let's bike


----------



## Darkthrone (9. November 2007)

@ Team Kamikaze. Jetzt gehts erst richtig los  

Am Wochenende kommen bei mir sicher auch noch ein paar Punkte mehr auf unser Konto, werde mir jedenfalls Mühe geben auch wenn ich bei wiedrigsten Schneewetterumstände meinen inneren Schweinehund überwinden muss.


----------



## kis_omdh (9. November 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> @kis_omdh: Wenn Du mit den, Dir bisher unbekannten, technischen Errungenschaften in Deiner neuen Wohnung in ZH (z.B. fliessend Wasser und elektrische Beleuchtung) genug herumgespielt hast, wäre es angebracht sich mal wieder aufs Rad zu schwingen. Nur weil man aus der hintersten Pampa in die moderne Zivilisation umgezogen ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man nicht mehr Biken soll/kann/darf.


zugegeben, die errungenschaften der zivilisation üben eine ungeheure faszination auf mich aus, allerdings sind es nicht sie, die mich vom radeln abhalten. hab im moment echt kaum zeit. dazu kommt noch der ungünstige umstand, dass ich im gegensatz zu anderen teammitgliedern eben nicht mehr in der pampa wohne und meinen "arbeits"weg winterpokalmässig nicht ausreizen kann...tja

hab für den teamfrieden meine gestrige überführungsfahrt eingetragen. die fiel allerdings auch kürzer aus als gewünscht... wenn das so weitergeht wird das nichts mit der form im nächsten jahr


----------



## jetix (9. November 2007)

@ Team Heidiknaller

habe jetzt auch ein paar WPP eingetragen .
Der Prozentkuchen unseres Teams ist aber immer 
noch ungerecht verteilt .
(ich werde mein bestes geben)


----------



## Bulldozer (9. November 2007)

Heute Abend Pilatus Schneenachtfahrt. Strecke Krienseregg - Fränkmündegg - Singeltrail runter wieder nach Krienseregg  

War ne super Fahrt um das WE einzuläuten. Unten kein Schnee, dann fing's mit Eis auf der Strasse an und oben ca. 10 cm Schnee. Singletrail war gut fahrbar, leider wurde aber ein Teil der Strecke saniert und planiert, sodass es dort nun absolut unspektakulär ist. Wunderschöne Stimmung und Sicht auf Luzern beim Aussichtspunkt wo's so Balkone aus Holz hat (keine Ahnung wie's dort heisst).

Wünsche euch so schöne Wintererlebnisse wie ich's gerade erlebte


----------



## Voenni (10. November 2007)

Heute im dichten Schneegestöber gebikt. War das anstrengend, als der Schnee immer tiefer wurde... Aber das waren Winterpokal-Punkte, die dem Namen gerecht wurden  

@HoppSchwiiz: Wann wechseln unsere Passivmitglieder zu den Aktiven?


----------



## Aison (10. November 2007)

und ich hab nicht mal nach draussen geschaut   Dafür war ich mehr drinnen...  

@kis_omdh, ich habe schon mal unser Material für nächste Saison gesichtet, einige 08er SLC01 und TE01 stehen schon bei Röbu  Aber noch nicht unsere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (11. November 2007)

Voenni schrieb:


> @HoppSchwiiz: Wann wechseln unsere Passivmitglieder zu den Aktiven?


OK. Du hast mich überredet. Hab nun auch einige Punke eingetragen für die Aktivmitgliedschaft . 
Aber Schnee hatte es im Tessin halt keinen.  Dafür hab ich auch weniger gefroren. 




Piandanazzo - San Lucio - Cap. Pairolo - Denti della Vecchia - Alp Bolla 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Aison (12. November 2007)

Gestern kleine Strassentour mit MTB und Bruder  bei garstigstem Wetter. Das erste mal, dass ich den Berg hoch nicht strampeln musste, sondern dass der Wind ausgereicht hat!!

Heute neuer Tour bei schönstem Wetter mit dem Rennrad  @kis_omdh, nehme ich dich auch mal mit, ist wirklich noch angenehm für ne Zürichtour.

EDIT: Eines ist noch interessant, ich fahre mit dem RR jetzt bei Kälte viel die tiefere Geschwindigkeit. Durchschnitt heute: 27km/h, im Sommer sonst immer so um die 30-31km/h

grüsse


----------



## AmmuNation (12. November 2007)

Ich vollnilpe hab noch garnix gemacht 
Mein Team scheint aber fleissig zu sein.


----------



## Aison (12. November 2007)

Du bist wirklich eine Pfeiffe  und im Frühling wieder rumheulen weil nach 100Hm die Luft draussen ist


----------



## kis_omdh (13. November 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Heute neuer Tour bei schönstem Wetter mit dem Rennrad  @kis_omdh, nehme ich dich auch mal mit, ist wirklich noch angenehm für ne Zürichtour.


und ich dachte mir gestern noch: heute wäre aber ein schöner tag zum blaumachen...

schnitt sackt bei mir auch in den keller, das könnte aber bald auch an fehlendem training liegen...


----------



## Monsterwade (13. November 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> EDIT: Eines ist noch interessant, ich fahre mit dem RR jetzt bei Kälte viel die tiefere Geschwindigkeit. Durchschnitt heute: 27km/h, im Sommer sonst immer so um die 30-31km/h
> 
> grüsse


Du wirst halt älter  

Im ernst, Du hast wahrscheinlich nicht mehr das kurze Schwarze an sondern
Schichten von Kleidung die behindert. Zudem denötigt die Kälte zusätzlich
Energie.

Freu mich schon, zu Weihnachten im kurzen zu fahren   La Palma lässt hoffen.


----------



## Aison (13. November 2007)

Die Kälte ist schon ein harter Konkurrent  Dafür jeweils ums so schöner wenn es wieder wärmer wird, dann gehts plötzlich bei gleicher Anstrenung viel besser!


----------



## Eddieman (14. November 2007)

Bin heute das erste mal auf der Loipe gewesen. Hat Spass gemacht, auch wenn die Verhältnisse langsam und meine Lauf-Technik noch nicht wirklich toll war. 
Für mich ist die Bike-Saison damit vorläufig zu Ende und die LL-Saison hat wieder angefangen.


----------



## two wheels (14. November 2007)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Bin heute das erste mal auf der Loipe gewesen. Hat Spass gemacht, auch wenn die Verhältnisse langsam und meine Lauf-Technik noch nicht wirklich toll war.
> Für mich ist die Bike-Saison damit vorläufig zu Ende und die LL-Saison hat wieder angefangen.




Wollte schon immer mal LL ausprobieren!

Was bruachts da eigentlich so als absolute Grundausrüstung? Weleche Location in der Z-Schweiz kannste da zum laufen empfehlen? Fragen über Fragen! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (14. November 2007)

@two wheels
Schuhe,ski, bindung,stöcke, wachs ca. fr 800.--
glaubenberg, zugerberg, einsiedeln,salwideli, marbach etc. 
würde zu erst mal mieten.
in den letzten jahren ist das geschäft nicht gut gelaufen, daher bekommst du im moment sicher günstige auslaufmodelle.


----------



## redblack (15. November 2007)

erster snownightride diese saison (egelseerunde), neues licht auprobiert. ist überzeugend, 15 lux, preis/leistung ok. fast 3 std. war fast zu kalt.

gruss    redblack


----------



## Voenni (15. November 2007)

@two wheels:
Würde auch zuerst mal eine LL-Ausrüstung mieten oder ausleihen. Wenn Du daran Freude hast, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, etwas anständiges zu kaufen. 

Falls Du mal eine LL-Lektion brauchst, komm nach Einsiedeln und melde Dich vorher. Bin gerne bereit, ein paar Tipps zu geben. Habe Erfahrung damt


----------



## Eddieman (15. November 2007)

@ two wheels

Redblack hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Was Du Dir überlegen musst, ist ob Du eher klassisch oder Skating laufen willst. Für die beiden Stilarten ist das Material nämlich verschieden (andere Ski, Bindungen, Schuhe, Wachs, unterschideliche Stocklänge).

Ich laufe ausschliesslich Skating, das ist dynamischer und schneller, ausserdem sind die Ski einfacher zu wachsen. Allerdings besteht die Gefahr das man beim Skating zu intensiv trainiert (speziell wenn die Technik noch nicht so gut ist). Aber sonst ist LL meiner Meinung nach das beste Training für das Herz-Kreislauf System und das merkt man im Frühling auf dem Bike...  

Mieten kannst Du die Ausrüstung an den meisten Loipen für ca. 30 Fr. pro Tag. 

Für Dich als Anfänger würde ich zuerst eine flache Loipe empfehlen, wo Du zuerst etwas an der Technik üben kannst und ausserdem ist dann die Intensität nicht so hoch. Optimal für den Anfang sind die Loipe in Studen/Unteriberg (www.studen-sz.ch), Rothenthurm (www.finnenloipe.ch) oder Einsiedeln (www.schwedentritt.ch oder www.loipe-bolzberg.ch) wo ich auch immer unterwegs bin.

Falls Du mehr Infos brauchst einfach melden (Als LL-Kursleiterin hat sich ja bereits Voenni zur Verfügung gestellt...   ).


----------



## Monsterwade (15. November 2007)

Hi Eddieman,

Anfänger sollten erstmal klassisch gehen, bevor sie auf skating wechseln.
Zudem sind viele Loipen nicht für skating gespurt und die Gefahr des Über-
training ist auch sehr hoch wie Du schon bemerkt hast. Gundlagentraining
kannst Du mit skating wohl kaum hinkriegen.

Ich hatte mir für den Anfang XC-Ski gekauft. So konnte ich von der Haustür
aus los und bei kniffligen Abfahrten (z.B. Rinken-Hinterzarten) kam die Stahlkante 
zum Einsatz. Nur gleiten sie nicht so gut wie klassische LL-Ski und sind ein 
Stück schwerer.

@ two wheels: Kannst meine XC probieren. Hab Schugrösse 45


----------



## AmmuNation (15. November 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich eine Pfeiffe  und im Frühling wieder rumheulen weil nach 100Hm die Luft draussen ist



Laferi! Von wegen 100hm...

Es trat schon bei 50 ein  
Nee, mal ernsthaft. Es ist dunkel, wenn ich anfange zu Arbeiten und es ist wieder genauso dunkel wenn ich zu Hause ankomme. Da machts nicht so spass. Klar, Lämpchen auspacken wär ja schon toll, aber allein halt trotzdem nicht das gleiche.

Und an den Wochenenden wos Tagsüber etwas hell wäre, bin ich mit anderem beschäftigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddieman (15. November 2007)

@Monsterwade

Da bin ich nicht gleicher Meinung wie Du. Man kann problemlos gleich mit skating beginnen. Speziell wenn man schon Vorkenntnisse (z. B. vom Inline skaten oder Schlittschuh laufen) hat geht das sehr gut. Aber auch Totalanfänger können meist schon nach kurzer Zeit recht passabel skaten. Richtig Spass macht es aber erst mit guter Technik, dann geht es fast von alleine (bergab wenigstens...  ), und man kann problemlos auch lange Grundlagentrainings auf den LL-Ski machen.


Die Loipen die ich kenne (Region Einsiedeln, Rothenthurm, Ybrig, Goms, Engadin, Davos) sind fast ausnahmslos sowohl für Skating als auch Klassisch gespurt. Darüber braucht man sich in der Schweiz keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## redblack (15. November 2007)

@ Eddieman
Kann nur beipflichten, würde auch sofort mit dem skaten beginnen, da es technisch (nicht kraftmässig) einfacher ist, um gut klassisch zum laufen braucht es sehr viel techniktraining, bin mit dem klassisch nie richtig klargekommen, zudem das ganze theater bei altschnee mit dem wachsen (klister). zudem ist die ausrüstung total different, wenn du umsteigst musst du alles neu kaufen. weder ski noch bindung,noch stöcke  noch schuhe sind gleich. ausser im schwarzwald hat es überall skatingloipen.


----------



## two wheels (15. November 2007)

Wow, danke für eure umfassenden Tipps/ Infos! Das Schneeschuhlaufen hat es mir eben sehr angetan im letzten Winter und dort muss man sich die "Piste" auch nicht teilen. Wäre mal interessant den Vergleich der Herzfrequenz zu sehen, der Puls steigt beim "Schneschündle" auch recht an,jedenfalls bei meinem Tempo

@voenni

Werde dann event mal sehr gerne darauf zurück kommen...


----------



## hubabuba (16. November 2007)

So, heute erstmals bei klirrendem Frost über Schnee und viel Eis mit Spikereifen zur Arbeit.
Das richtige WP Feeling.


----------



## Monsterwade (16. November 2007)

@ Eddiman & redblack:
Bin durch das Ski-Touren zum LL gekommen und da war es irgendwie konsequent,
weiterhin im klassischen Stil zu laufen. Zudem laufe ich auch gerne abseits
gespurter Loipen (spart das Ticket ;-).
Sollte es mal mit skating versuchen, sieht halt wesentlich anstrengender aus.

Schönen Winter
Monsterwade


----------



## Eddieman (16. November 2007)

Skating ist grundsätzlich nicht anstrenger als klassischer LL. Auf der Ebene ist man bei gleicher Anstrengung sogar schneller unterwegs als im klassischen Stil.

ABER: Das Problem beim Skaten sind die Steigungen, wo man ein gewisses Grundtempo braucht, damit die Ski noch eine Gleitphase haben und man nicht in den Grätenschritt wechseln muss. Dieses notwendige Grundtempo in den Steigungen verleitet nun dazu (speziell bei Anfänger und schlecht trainierten Personen) die Steigungen in einer viel zu hohen Intensität hochzulaufen, wenn sie die Steigung überhaupt hoch kommen...... 

Für schlecht trainierte Personen ist darum der klassische Stil zu empfehlen, denn hier kann das Tempo in den Steigungen besser dosiert werden, wie man an den vielen älteren Schneewanderern auf den Loipen sehen kann.

Jetzt wird der Thread langsam etwas zu langlauf-technisch. Ich schlage vor wir beenden hiermit das Thema Langlauf-Technik oder machen einen separaten Thread auf wo wir das Thema weiter diskutieren können......


----------



## Voenni (16. November 2007)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Jetzt wird der Thread langsam etwas zu langlauf-technisch. Ich schlage vor wir beenden hiermit das Thema Langlauf-Technik oder machen einen separaten Thread auf wo wir das Thema weiter diskutieren können......



Jetzt wird das Thema beendet, wo ich doch so gerne auch noch meinen Standpunkt zu klassisch - skating dargelegt hätte  Ich liebe diese Diskussion


----------



## cheggenberger (16. November 2007)

Langlaufen, na ja. Bei den 30cm Neuschnee in St. Gallen ist Snowbiken angesagt. Recht anstrengend aber super für die Technik. Die LL Skis hole ich dann aber auch noch aus dem Keller, wer weiss, ob es schon der letzte Schnee in diesem Winter ist.


----------



## Kerberos (17. November 2007)

Zu den schönen und interessanten Dingen des Mountainbikens gehört ja, dass sich der Trail bei jedem Wetter anders anfühlt. Heute also eisiges Laub auf mal hartem Boden, mal über Wasserlöchern. Und dann die Abfahrt Lägern Hochwacht->Boppelsen: Im zweiten Teil war noch keiner vor mir, der Schnee lag jungfräulich vor mir. Cool.


----------



## Vazifar (17. November 2007)

ach ja - wenn wir grad bei der Lägern hochwacht sind. ich war gestern abend oben. damit die leute sehen, von was für einem schönen flecken wir hier reden,  zwei fotos davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (17. November 2007)

Ich glaub ich fahre morgen Sonntag auch kurz auf die Lägern, brauche einfach noch nen Eierwärmer und bessere Handschuhe...


----------



## kis_omdh (17. November 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich fahre morgen Sonntag auch kurz auf die Lägern, brauche einfach noch nen Eierwärmer und bessere Handschuhe...


selbst schuld! wer ohne handschuhe bergab fährt, und seis auch noch so kurz, der hat einfach kein mitleid verdient!  (und dann dieses gequitsche....)

----

lägern... würd ich mir als zh-neuling gern mal zeigen lassen. würden sich ein paar biker finden für einen >>gemütlichen<< nightride mo oder di abends? 

müsste mir dann halt irgendwoher noch eine lampe borgen (... smohr?... ich sag auch ganz lieb bitte...)


----------



## Aison (17. November 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> lägern... würd ich mir als zh-neuling gern mal zeigen lassen. würden sich ein paar biker finden für einen >>gemütlichen<< nightride mo oder di abends?



bin ich auch dabei, wenn noch paar kommen, sonst ist mo mein pausentag --> regenrationsfahrt. Ok, für Laris würde es trotzdem ein EB Training


----------



## Kerberos (18. November 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> ... Sonntag auch kurz auf die Lägern...


Gemein: Gestern gab's noch keine Wähe zu dem auffallend guten Kaffee. Iss eine für mich mit!


----------



## AmmuNation (18. November 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> bin ich auch dabei, wenn noch paar kommen, sonst ist mo mein pausentag --> regenrationsfahrt. Ok, für Laris würde es trotzdem ein EB Training



 Bäh, jetz fängt das vor einem Jahr wieder an. 
Ich sollte aber wirklich mal wieder meinen Bock satteln. Seit 2 Monaten (!!!) war ich nicht drauf. Das ist total zum Kotzen. Es fehlt die Lust, die Zeit (!) und überhaupt. Jetzt ises irgendwie grad schön Sonnig.. vielleicht sollte ich... hmh.

Die Bierfahrten, wie ich sie im Sommer öfters gemacht habe, sind jetzt leider auch nicht mehr drin. Schliesslich haben wir keine 27°C Nachts.
Für die Nichtwissenden:
Eine Bierfahrt findet üblicherweise auf der Strasse statt, endet in Zürich mit Bier (welch ein Wunder!) und danach wird wieder Heimgetuckert - mit Bier im Bierhalter.
So kombiniert man gleich zwei Tranings: Stemmen und Biken! Ich liebe diese Welt. 

Aber nicht nur das Wetter sondern auch eine weitere Sache verhindert meine Bierfahrten... leider weiss ich dass ich meinen Lappen Riskiere wenn ich mit >0.5 Promille Radel fahre oder Verkehrsvorschriften missachte. Ich gehör zwar nicht zu den Roteampelscheissichdrauf Fahrern aber ein Stopschild wird gerne mal Ignoriert wenn ich die Strasse etwas überblicken kann...

Ich hasse unsere Vorschriften.


----------



## smohr (18. November 2007)

Darum fahren Erwachsene im Wald nach hause...(besoffen)


----------



## smohr (18. November 2007)

@kis, Aison
Mo oder Di, hab ich Zeit für die Lägern.
Zeit/ Treffpunkt?

@Kis
Lampe ist geladen
(für vorne... hinten hast ja wohl eins...)


----------



## AmmuNation (18. November 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Darum fahren Erwachsene im Wald nach hause...(besoffen)



Und fliegen dann liebevoll auf die Fresse und spalten sich letztere auf ner Wurzel auf.


----------



## Aison (18. November 2007)

@smohr, cool   Zeit ist mir egal, sollt ihr beide abmachen. Treffpunkt bei dir beim Bucheggplatz.

Hast du nicht zufällig noch eine Lupine Helmhalterung?

grüsse
Ivo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kis_omdh (18. November 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @kis, Aison
> Mo oder Di, hab ich Zeit für die Lägern.
> Zeit/ Treffpunkt?
> 
> ...


juhuuuu! dann sag ich au ganz artig dankeschön.  

montag käme mir gelegener. zeit: alles ab 1730 sollte machbar sein. früher ist nicht ganz unmöglich, müsste ich einfach schwänzen.

sonst noch wer lust?


----------



## smohr (18. November 2007)

@Aison
Hab eine Halterung dabei

@Kis
Also, seit wann merken die das, dass man fehlt...1630?


----------



## kis_omdh (18. November 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Kis
> Also, seit wann merken die das, dass man fehlt...1630?


ok, 1630 buchegg. ich schleich mich raus


----------



## AmmuNation (18. November 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Kis
> Also, seit wann merken die das, dass man fehlt...1630?



So wie das klingt kann Kis nur ein Beamter sein.


----------



## Aison (18. November 2007)

1630 passt



smohr schrieb:


> @Aison
> Hab eine Halterung dabei


Super, hoffentlich reicht die Kabellänge, hab nämlich keine Verlängerung


----------



## redblack (18. November 2007)

wintererlebnisse der speziellen art,wildspitz oberhalb goldau, leider ohne bike, mit schneeschuhen und zelt.
wurden mit kitschigem sonnenuntergang , ca.15 grad minus  und 4 wp punkten belohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2007)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die WP´ler um Zürich ...... Wie sind denn zur Zeit die Strecken um den Albis, Reppichtal, Uetliberg und Pfannstil??

Kann man noch gut fahren, oder braucht man Spikereifen?

Gruss

STefan 


PS: Schönes Bild mit Zelt im Schnee .....


----------



## Aison (19. November 2007)

Spikes sind nicht notwendig, einfach augen auf. Bin heute mehr als 2h problemlos ohne in diesem Gebiet unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Vazifar (19. November 2007)

um welche zeit seid ihr denn etwa auf der hochwacht ?


----------



## Aison (19. November 2007)

schätzungsweise 1800-1830 uhr? ich möchte gerne über den altberg fahren (nur kiesweg, nicht trail) und dann rüber auf die Hochwacht. Deswegen rechne ich mit 90-120min, je nach Tempo halt. 120min halt eher gemütlich 

wenn wir uns treffen wollen, kannst ja noch Nr durchgeben


----------



## Vazifar (19. November 2007)

danke für die antwort.
ist ein bisschen früh für mich, aber ich versuche um 18:15 herum oben zu sein. wäre schön, wenn's klappt, ihr müsst aber nicht auf mich warten.

die natelnummer von smohr hab ich noch. ich werde mich melden, wenn ich zeitig oben sein sollte und ihr nirgends zu sehen seid. 

mal schauen, ob wir ein gruppen-gipfelfoto zustande kriegen  

grüsse


----------



## Vazifar (20. November 2007)

bei so viel prominenz waren die paparazzis natürlich nicht weit. deshalb gibt es fotos von gestrigen winterpokalpunktesammeln auf der lägern hochwacht:





von links nach rechts: aison, kis_omdh, smohr und ich

hier noch 3 weitere:

aison:




bild in gross: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20833/2007_11_19_001_bearbeitet-1.jpg

kis_omdh:




bild in gross: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20833/2007_11_19_002_bearbeitet-1.jpg

smohr:




bild in gross: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20833/2007_11_19_003_bearbeitet-1.jpg


----------



## hubabuba (20. November 2007)

Das ganz links ist doch das Teletubbie Po im Winteroutfit - oder nicht?



Wusste garnicht, dass die auch Biken.


----------



## Aison (20. November 2007)

ROFL 

omfg, jetzt bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen...


----------



## smohr (20. November 2007)

So rutschig wies war... hats mich doch beinahe vor der Haustüre hingelegt...
und nicht im Wald, weil die Klickis eingfroren sind


----------



## Kerberos (20. November 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> ..., weil die Klickis eingfroren sind


Ging mir Samstag ähnlich. War mit nem Rookie unterwegs und wollte ihm zeigen, dass das steile Stück westlich hinter der Altberg-Beiz fahrbar ist. Oben direkt vorher hatten wir angehalten, damit ich noch dieses und jenes besserwisserisch erklären konnte. Dann mit Schwung aufs Bike - aber meine Sohle war mit zusammengedrücktem Schnee verstopft. 
Den 3/4-Sturz habe ich dann mit den Weichteilen abgefangen  Und es war noch nicht genug. Es kam dann noch ein Wanderer, der uns darauf aufmerksam machte, dass wir doch auch über den Forstweg nach unten könnten. "Hier kann man nun wirklich nicht fahren!" - Passte ja alles perfekt zusammen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (20. November 2007)

Hoi zämä,
ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art ist der Krapf Bike Cup im Thurgau (www.radsport-krapf.ch). 7 Rennen von Oktober bis Mitte Dezember mit Plauschcharakter und toller Stimmung. Aber es sind da auch ein paar schnelle Jungs dabei. Noch sind drei Rennen offen: Fischingen, Sonnenberg und Niederhelfenswil. Macht echt Spass, ich fahre mit Nr. 54.
Macht doch auch mit, Christian


----------



## Aison (21. November 2007)

@cheggenberger würde ich schon mal mitfahren, ist mir aber zu weit weg 

Hatte den richtigen riecher heute, was das Wetter angeht und eine schöne lange Runde bei trockenem und relativ warmen Wetter gedreht. Aufs Wochenende scheints ja wieder nass zu werden.


----------



## RoKz (21. November 2007)

Hab heute meinen Rennradrahmen für die nächste Saison bekommen (ist für mich ein Wintererlebnis  )

 









Ach ja falls es jemanden interessiert: Rahmen wiegt 904gramm (ungekürztes Sattelrohr) die Sattelklemme wiegt 124gramm und die Gabel 324gramm, auch ungekürzt


----------



## Aison (21. November 2007)

cool  ich hoffe mein rad kommt auch bald....   wobei, ist ja noch nicht mal bestellt, lol


----------



## blaubaer (22. November 2007)

so, ich roll das feld von hinten auf ... immerhin schon unter den ersten 1000  ... 



... bei den Alternative Sport`lern  ...


----------



## RoKz (22. November 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> cool  ich hoffe mein rad kommt auch bald....   wobei, ist ja noch nicht mal bestellt, lol



Du fährst doch BMC oder? wirst du komplett gesponsert oder muss du noch etwas zahlen?


----------



## Aison (22. November 2007)

RoKz schrieb:


> Du fährst doch BMC oder? wirst du komplett gesponsert oder muss du noch etwas zahlen?



Jeder der bei uns in der Sportgruppe mitfährt hat 40-60% Ermässigung auf BMC Material (je nach gutdünken von BMC halt). Ist eine Amateursportgruppe (vorwiegend Rennrad), wo man sich halt regelmässig trifft, trainiert und zusammen an Rennen geht und dort betreut wird. Verpflichtungen gibts nur wenige, dafür hat man auch weniger Stress und kaum Leistungsdruck (den hat man höchstens untereinander ). Biker sind wir bis jetzt nur 3-4, aber das Ziel ist, dass auch wir ab und zu an die Strassenrennen mitgehen.
Dieses Jahr war ich zwar gar nie dabei, aber nächstes Jahr fängt die Marathonsaison erst Anfang Juni an und deswegen ist es bestimmt ein gutes Training vorher die Strassenrennen zu besuchen. Ist halt was ganz anderes, wenn man als Mannschaft hingeht und zusammen fährt. Beim Biken ist man immer Einzelkämpfer. (Wer also gerne mal mitkommt, kann es mir sagen, da lässt sich bestimmt was einrichten)

Ganz gratis haben übrigens die wenigsten Biker ihr Material, sogar viele Elitefahrer müssen so 30-40% vom Material selbst bezahlen.

grüsse


----------



## singlestoph (24. November 2007)

Morgen parkmassaker

crossrennen irgendwo beim technopark in zürich 


http://www.parkmassaker.ch/zuerich/news/


besammlug tramhaltstelle hardhof 12:00

s


----------



## redblack (24. November 2007)

ich haue morgen  ab ins tessin 6.09 ab zürich hb, wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (25. November 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> ich haue morgen  ab ins tessin 6.09 ab zürich hb, wer kommt mit?


Schade, zu spät. Das wär's gewesen, hätte perfekt gepasst.


----------



## redblack (25. November 2007)

war wie angekündigt im tessin, arbostora loop, singletrails bis zum abwinken, sonne und 15 grad, eine prima polenta mit funghi porcini, es hat sich gelohnt.



aussicht nach einem kniffligen treppentrail


----------



## Darkthrone (25. November 2007)

Das wäre doch ein toller Kamikazeausflug gewesen. Leider habe ich deinen Thread auch zu spät gesehen. Two Wheels wäre bestimmt auch mit dabei gewesen. Das hätte Punkte gebeben wenn wir alle gegangen wären


----------



## redblack (25. November 2007)

sorry jungs, ich entscheide immer ziemlich spontan, je nach wetterlage.
schaut doch ab und zu ins forum rein, dann klappts vielleicht ein andermal.


----------



## cheggenberger (26. November 2007)

wo ist der arbostora loop? klingt geil.
war gestern am krapf bike cup rennen in fischingen in illustrer gesellschaft. 1. ralf näf, 2. michael albasini und ich dann eine viertel stunde später als 19. macht spass mit solchen cracks unterwegs zu sein.
gruss aus sg, christian


----------



## power girl (26. November 2007)

der liegt oberhalb lugano, swiss singletrailmap sottoceneri, lugano paradiso-palazzo-carabbia-morcote-vico morcote-carona- lugano. ich bin vom ceneri gestartet, zum einfahren, aber hat nicht wirklich spass gemacht, langweilige strecke und dazu saukalt am morgen. man könnte diesen loop auch zu einer tagestour mit mt.bre-alpe di bolla kombinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (26. November 2007)

sorry,antwort war von mir, war an compi von power girl und habe nicht umgeschaltet.


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

power girl schrieb:


> der liegt oberhalb lugano, swiss singletrailmap sottoceneri, lugano paradiso-palazzo-carabbia-morcote-vico morcote-carona- lugano. ich bin vom ceneri gestartet, zum einfahren, aber hat nicht wirklich spass gemacht, langweilige strecke und dazu saukalt am morgen. man könnte diesen loop auch zu einer tagestour mit mt.bre-alpe di bolla kombinieren.



Mal ne Zwischenfrage, wie lange fährt man denn mit dem Zug von Zürich (Thalwil) nach Lugano?


----------



## redblack (27. November 2007)

zh-lugano 3 std. und ca.50.-- halbtax, da ich das ga habe ist das eh kein problem und die reisezeit nehme ich gerne in kauf für einen sonnentag.


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> zh-lugano 3 std. und ca.50.-- halbtax, da ich das ga habe ist das eh kein problem und die reisezeit nehme ich gerne in kauf für einen sonnentag.


 
du glücklicher GA Besitzer 

aber 50 Stutz ist auch OK, denke werde das auch mal einplanen 

Schönen Tag auch


----------



## Monsterwade (27. November 2007)

Wien ist nicht gerade sehr bikefreundlich. Was hier alles verboten ist:





Nur Graffitis nicht:


----------



## Vazifar (27. November 2007)

ich glaub ich muss auch wieder mal ins tessin.

vorläufig reichts bei mir nur soweit, dass ich fotos von den (kühlen) runden aus meiner umgebung habe (gestern abend auf dem rückweg (regensberg)):


----------



## AmmuNation (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du glücklicher GA Besitzer



Und ich habs für nichtmal 1/5 vom Preis..


----------



## blaubaer (28. November 2007)

hab ihr schon dass neue Ranking im WP gesehen ?? 


    ...


----------



## Kerberos (28. November 2007)

ach Du dicke... - Da werden ein paar Jungs jetzt aber mächtig nervös und hektisch arbeiten.


----------



## two wheels (28. November 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab ihr schon dass neue Ranking im WP gesehen ??
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich das so sehe, kommen bei mir in etwa die selben Gefühlsregungen hoch, wie wenn ich die Arbeitszeiten von mir und meinem Team sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (28. November 2007)

auch gut... jetzt muss ich möglichst letzter werden


----------



## AmmuNation (29. November 2007)

Cheater, Cheater!!!


----------



## redblack (30. November 2007)

@all
gehe am so. wieder ins tessin. route: rivera(ceneri)-isone-piadanazzo- dannn je nach dem san lucio oder monte bar und zurück irgendwo zwischen lugano und ceneri. der zug fährt 6.09 ab zürich hb. hoffentlich war ich dieses mal genug früh. wetter im tessin  . wetter bei uns


----------



## power girl (30. November 2007)

hallo redblack

hier bleiben, ausschlafen und eine heimische runde drehen wäre auch schön gewesen...viel spass im tessin

power girl


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Dezember 2007)

power girl schrieb:


> hier bleiben, ausschlafen und eine heimische runde drehen wäre auch schön gewesen...



Eieiei...


----------



## smohr (1. Dezember 2007)

Eieiei... der Threadersteller hat noch keine Punkte


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Dezember 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Eieiei... der Threadersteller hat noch keine Punkte



Garnich wahr!
(Jedenfalls keine fürs Biken..  )


----------



## singlestoph (2. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du glücklicher GA Besitzer
> 
> aber 50 Stutz ist auch OK, denke werde das auch mal einplanen
> 
> Schönen Tag auch




click and rail

limitierte anzahl tickets online buchen

14 oder 18.- pro weg

ich weiss nicht ob das angebot noch existiert

nachteil nicht besonders viele züge

lugano / locarno abwechselnd 

züge hin meistens sehr früh zurück um ca 17:00


da kann man für 50.- noch einen kaffe trinken


s


----------



## Aison (2. Dezember 2007)

hrhr, bin auch GA Besitzer und möchte es nicht mehr missen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (2. Dezember 2007)

so jetzt setz ich die pics noch ins richtige thema

taumrunde im tessin




wo ist lugano?



singletrail am monte croce



hoffentlich haben die kirchgänger die bikes dabei


----------



## Aison (3. Dezember 2007)

@redblack
Absolut tolle Bilder  ich muss wirklich mal mit dir mitkommen 


Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass diese Woche (48) meine zweit längste Trainingswoche war. Ist mir jetzt wirklich nicht so reingekommen...

Wo 1: 20:30, 580km
Wo 48: 23:20, 550km

nächste Zeit dürfte es bedeutend weniger werden


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

@ RedBlack
Traumhaft 

Bist du am nächsten WE wieder unterwegs im Süden? 
Sollte das Wetter im Norden nicht zum Snowboarden einladen, könnt ich mir einen Ausflug ins Tessin vorstellen. 

Schöne Woche noch


----------



## hubabuba (4. Dezember 2007)

Der WP wirkt. Ohne die "motivierende" Vorlage von aison hätte ich mich gestern wohl nicht 3h auf dem Ergometer "vergnügt". Aber man kann sich ja nicht einfach so widerstandslos überholen lassen.
Morgen endlich wieder draussen, nachdem es heute nochmals in den Keller geht.


----------



## wicht (5. Dezember 2007)

Bin auch wieder mal in unserer Sonnenstube unterwegs gewesen.  







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Welch traumhafter Tag!!


----------



## redblack (6. Dezember 2007)

@wicht
du warst aber nicht am letzten we dort, auf dem strässchen zum mt.bar hatte es nämlich nur noch schneeresten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> @wicht
> du warst aber nicht am letzten we dort, auf dem strässchen zum mt.bar hatte es nämlich nur noch schneeresten.


 
Hoi gude Morge

gibt es im Tessin eine nette Runde, welche man auch als Tessinanfänger findet und entspannt fahren kann . 

Bin grob am ueberlegen auch mal die SBB zu bemühen


----------



## wicht (6. Dezember 2007)

@redblack: War gestern dort (2007-12-05)....

@mzaskar: Versuchs mal hier: http://www.lugano-tourism.ch/framework/DesktopDefault.aspx?menu_id=607&ssm=1


----------



## Vazifar (6. Dezember 2007)

@mzaskar: meine 2 tessin-favoriten:

cardada cimetta http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/451 (möglichkeit die bahn zu nehmen)
strada degli alpi http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/683 (die strada degli alpi ist gut ausgeschildert)
beide touren gehen aber hoch hinauf (von wegen schnee und so ...)

dann sind da natürlich die seiten von red orbiter mit ihren guten beschreibungen: http://www.trail.ch

grüsse


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

wicht schrieb:


> @redblack: War gestern dort (2007-12-05)....
> 
> @mzaskar: Versuchs mal hier: http://www.lugano-tourism.ch/framework/DesktopDefault.aspx?menu_id=607&ssm=1


 


Vazifar schrieb:


> @mzaskar: meine 2 tessin-favoriten:
> 
> cardada cimetta http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/451 (möglichkeit die bahn zu nehmen)
> strada degli alpi http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/683 (die strada degli alpi ist gut ausgeschildert)
> ...


 

Super vielen Dank, 

Bekomme Besuch aus Frankfurt und denke mal eine Tour im wohl sonnigeren Tessin am Sonntag wäre schon lustig 
Werde jedoch wahrscheinlich mit dem Car fahren ....


----------



## redblack (6. Dezember 2007)

absolut zu empfehlen mt.abostora loop, ab lugano paradiso-palazzo-carrabia-morcote-carona, wenn nicht genug, noch mt.bre-alpe di bolla anhängen. sicher kein schnee und singletrails ohne ende, war vor zwei wochen da. bilder in diesem thema.


----------



## hubabuba (7. Dezember 2007)

Von den wunderschönen Touren zurück in den knochenharten WP-Betrieb: Ich bin ja gespannt wann draussen im grossen Kanton das Gemeckere über die angeblichen Betrügereien des Teams Heidiknaller losgeht. Spätesten wenn wir noch 1-2 Plätze gutmachen, schätze ich....


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> absolut zu empfehlen mt.abostora loop, ab lugano paradiso-palazzo-carrabia-morcote-carona, wenn nicht genug, noch mt.bre-alpe di bolla anhängen. sicher kein schnee und singletrails ohne ende, war vor zwei wochen da. bilder in diesem thema.


 
Hoi Redblack

sind das ungefähr die runde 5 & 6 auf der Lugano HP

http://www.lugano-tourism.ch/framework/DesktopDefault.aspx?menu_id=1964&old_menu_id=1964&ssm=1

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## redblack (7. Dezember 2007)

@mzaskar

genau, und nr.4 kannst du gleich noch anhängen, wenn kondition und zeit reicht. dies ist die aussicht von torella.


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Dezember 2007)

@ redblack & mzaskar

Hat jemand von Euch GPS-Tracks von den Touren? Bin zu 
Ostern immer am Lago Piano mit dem MTB und würde gerne
endlich mal fahrbare Trails fahren.

Gruss Monsterwade


----------



## redblack (7. Dezember 2007)

@monsterwade
kann dir leider nicht helfen, habe die touren einfach probiert und viele touren im tessin und der schweiz im allgemeinen im kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (7. Dezember 2007)

Hier was zum nachradeln

smohr

P.S. Start in Porlezza Richtung Val Rezzo/Buggiolo(die piano Runde)


----------



## Monsterwade (8. Dezember 2007)

@ smohr:

Danke für die Tour. Ist die Runde komplett fahrbar oder 
längere Tragestrecken darin enthalten?
Hab letztes Jahr einen Teil der Runde in umgekehrter Richtung.
geschoben.


----------



## Aison (8. Dezember 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gespannt wann draussen im grossen Kanton das Gemeckere über die angeblichen Betrügereien des Teams Heidiknaller losgeht



Dürfte bald soweit sein....


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Tips    

War heute im Tessin (Monte Arbostora) sehr schön 

Es Wetter war nicht so perfekt, trotzdem hatten wir sehr viel Spass auf den Trails.


http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100098

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips
> 
> War heute im Tessin (Monte Arbostora) sehr schön
> 
> ...


 
Edit: Denke ich muss in 2008 öfters ins Tessin


----------



## smohr (11. Dezember 2007)

@Monsterwade
Bei deinem Winterpokal-Training ALLES 
Wo hast du geschoben?

Schieben musst du wohl in Tesserete ca.200-300M, bei der Überquerung des Baches.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Hoi smohr

wo hast du eigentlich deine Teile für deine Lampe bestellt???? Bin am ueberlegen mir eine zweite Leuchte zu besorgen und da denke ich diese Selbstbau/Lupine Combi nicht schlecht. Lupine Brenner würde ich mir bei Lupine besorgen, bräucte also den Akku und die Elektronik, bin leider Informatiker und kann mit Lötkolben nicht umgehen .....


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Dezember 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Monsterwade
> Bei deinem Winterpokal-Training ALLES
> Wo hast du geschoben?



Bei mir mangelt es an der Technik. Zudem lag noch viel Laub, 
es hat geregnet und ich hatte "nur" mein Marathonbike mit.
Alles Ausreden, weiss ich. Daher gehts am Samstag für zwei
Wochen nach La Palma mit dem Al-Mountain, Pros. und nem
Medikament gegen Angstzustände  Mal sehn obs für Ostern 
2008 hilft.


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Dezember 2007)

Noch was vom Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (11. Dezember 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> und nem
> Medikament gegen Angstzustände  Mal sehn obs für Ostern
> 2008 hilft.



Medikament für Angstzustände.....


----------



## redblack (11. Dezember 2007)

soooo. hab jetzt genug vom sch.......wetter, haue morgen ab ins tessin, rasa-tour, freue mich riesig.


----------



## power girl (11. Dezember 2007)

sooooo schön hät ich's auch gern....viel spass


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> @ redblack & mzaskar
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch GPS-Tracks von den Touren? Bin zu
> Ostern immer am Lago Piano mit dem MTB und würde gerne
> ...


 
Kann dir evtl. die vom Sonntag besorgen, obwohl es gut ausgeschildert ist und mit der Singletrailmap vom Tessin super zu finden ist .....

Aber ichschau mal das ich den Track bekomme


----------



## Aison (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke ich gehe morgen auch mal ins Tessin, aber mit dem Rennrad  Evtl. mal um den Lagomaggiore rum oder so. Am WE dürfte es im Tessin auch nicht mehr wirklich warm sein, vorallem in der Höhe. Es ist ja vorallem der Fön, der die Wärme bringt.


----------



## Kerberos (12. Dezember 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Am WE dürfte es im Tessin auch nicht mehr wirklich warm sein, vorallem in der Höhe.


Samstag Lugano 2°C - so habe ich mir das nicht vorgestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (12. Dezember 2007)

jep, deswegen gehe ich morgen


----------



## hubabuba (12. Dezember 2007)

Wird auch Zeit, dass mal wieder Punkte reinkommen.
Aber mit Regen/Schnee hört es hier morgen ja auch auf. Also mal wieder Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann dir evtl. die vom Sonntag besorgen, obwohl es gut ausgeschildert ist und mit der Singletrailmap vom Tessin super zu finden ist .....
> 
> Aber ich schau mal das ich den Track bekomme



Super. Dank im voraus.

Von den Singletrail-Maps halte ich nicht viel, nachdem
eine sich bei ihrer ersten Tour in die Bestandteile zerlegt
hat. Dabei steht reiss- und wasserfest drauf. Zudem waren
fast alle "Trails" eher Wander- und Wirtschaftswege (gähn).

Gruss
Monsterwade


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Super. Dank im voraus.
> 
> Von den Singletrail-Maps halte ich nicht viel, nachdem
> eine sich bei ihrer ersten Tour in die Bestandteile zerlegt
> ...


 
Komisch ist mir noch nie passiert ..... aber egal, sobald ich ihn habe schick ich dir den Track .... evtl. Morgen am Abend


----------



## redblack (12. Dezember 2007)

rasatour von heute, an der sonne gegen 20 grad, dh too much for me.


----------



## cheggenberger (12. Dezember 2007)

Rasatour? Bei uns in St. Gallen liegen 20cm "Pflotsch". Da machen die tollen Bilder einfach eifersüchtig.


----------



## Vazifar (13. Dezember 2007)

mensch - das hälst ja fast nicht aus zum schauen. ich glaub ich geh dieses wochenende auch ins tessin


----------



## Aison (13. Dezember 2007)

Hab heute mit kis_omdh auch eine kleine Runde gemacht, von Bellinzona nach Locarno. Als Supplement haben wir dann in Locarno noch den Lage Maggiore angehängt. Damit haben wir die momentan letzten warmen Tage im Tessin genossen, ab jetzt wirds kalt 

Route


----------



## blaubaer (14. Dezember 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> auch eine kleine Runde gemacht, von Bellinzona nach Locarno. ... in Locarno ... Lage Maggiore



Klein ??       ... will gar nicht wissen was bei euch "gross" ist


----------



## hubabuba (14. Dezember 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Hab heute mit kis_omdh auch eine kleine Runde gemacht, von Bellinzona nach Locarno.



Na also. Geht doch. Das katapultiert unser Team weiter nach vorne.
Für heute wird aber nochmal was gleichwertiges erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (14. Dezember 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Klein ??       ... will gar nicht wissen was bei euch "gross" ist


Gross war um den Zugersee und Vierwaldstättersee an einem Nachmittag gleichzeitig... 270km

spass bei seite, das war sarkastisch gemeint  Nein, es war scheiss weit und es wollte und wollte nicht mehr aufhören  Aber teilweise war es traumhaft schön, gab aber auch hässeliche Abschnitte wie z.B. ganz unten am See bei "Castelletto spora Ticino" und "Sesto Calende". Der Fluss dort "Ticino" hat kaum Brücken und die bestehenden sind sau eng und aus Stahl. Alle Autos zwängen sich irgendwie da drüber (siehe google earth).




hubabuba schrieb:


> Na also. Geht doch. Das katapultiert unser Team weiter nach vorne.
> Für heute wird aber nochmal was gleichwertiges erwartet.


Ich erwarte eher, dass ihr noch paar Punkte holt


----------



## Monsterwade (15. Dezember 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Gross war um den Zugersee und Vierwaldstättersee an einem Nachmittag gleichzeitig... 270km


Mit dem MTB? An einem Nachmittag. Respekt. Dafür brauche ich 10 Stunden mit dem RR.

Solltet ihr mal Langstrecke mit dem RR unternehmern, würde ich gerne etwas Windschatten spenden.


----------



## Aison (15. Dezember 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Mit dem MTB? An einem Nachmittag. Respekt. Dafür brauche ich 10 Stunden mit dem RR. Solltet ihr mal Langstrecke mit dem RR unternehmern, würde ich gerne etwas Windschatten spenden.



So, kurz vor dem Penn0rn gehen noch Forum checken und schon scheibt wer 
Natürlich mit dem Rennrad, mit dem Bike würde ich mir das nie antun. Distanz war so 210km (mit Verfahrer ) und Schnitt so 29kmh. Mit Ampelstopper und sonstiger Warterei hatten wir so 8h 20min.

Im grossen und ganzen waren wir recht gemütlich unterwegs, aber wohl bisschen über dem GA1 Bereich (gefühlsmässig nicht, aber pulsmässig. Im Winter vertraue ich aber dem Puls nicht, da ist er einfach irgendwie immer höher als im Sommer).

--> Suche Spendengelder für nen Leistungsmesser 

grüsse und n8


----------



## kis_omdh (15. Dezember 2007)

radeln unter palmen... 






schön warm wars... aber hier bei uns? kalt, windig... tss, wenn ich mal richtig kohle verdiene kauf ich mir ein haus im süden.

@monsterwade: so ein projekt wäre noch anstehend.... aber da heissts erst noch abwarten. braucht dann schon etwas länger tageslicht.  

schon um den lago sind wir in die nacht reingefahren (aison hat schwäche gezeigt...)


----------



## cheggenberger (15. Dezember 2007)

Ticino bei blauem Himmel ist ja nicht schlecht, aber auch ziemlich normal (bin trotzdem ein wenig neidisch).  Snowbiking in St. Gallen dagegen ist nicht so alltäglich macht aber um so mehr Spass. Und die warme Dusche danach ist dann Wellness pur. Zurzeit sind die Schneeverhältnisse in der Region St. Gallen-Appenzell zum biken ideal und heute hat beinahe den ganzen Tag die Sonne vom Himmel gebrannt (bei Minustemperaturen).


----------



## Aison (16. Dezember 2007)

Dahinter sieht man noch so knapp Isola Bella


----------



## hubabuba (17. Dezember 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> ... mit Verfahrer  ...



Was sonst.

Und dann noch unter Palmen mit langer Hose - Weicheier.


----------



## redblack (17. Dezember 2007)

@ all

werde am mittwoch eine kombitour (bike/schneeschuhe) machen, wer lust hat und zufälligerweise nicht arbeitet, melde sich bei mir.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> werde am mittwoch eine kombitour (bike/schneeschuhe) machen, wer lust hat und zufälligerweise nicht arbeitet, melde sich bei mir.



Du Glücklicher 

Lust schon aber leider muss ich arbeiten .... Viel Spass beim Bike & Hike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (17. Dezember 2007)

Snowbiking in St. Gallen als Kontrastprogramm zum kilometerfressen im Ticino.  Mal schauen, ob das mit den Photos klappt.


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Dezember 2007)

Gilt Arbeiten in der Kälte auch als eine Sportart, die im Winterpokal erwähnenswert wäre??
smohr, du fühlst bestimmt mit mir... lass uns den dreck mal eintragen!


----------



## smohr (18. Dezember 2007)

@Ammunation
Nix da!! Häng dich mal ein bisschen rein!!
Ich hab Urlaub und war heute mit dem rr ein bisschen unterwegs.


P.S. Als Teamchef sollte man schon mehr Punkte machen


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Dezember 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Ammunation
> Nix da!! Häng dich mal ein bisschen rein!!



In die Kette vom Kran, da wo ich Arbeite? Gern, dann bin ich erlöst 




smohr schrieb:


> Ich hab Urlaub und war heute mit dem rr ein bisschen unterwegs.
> 
> 
> P.S. Als Teamchef sollte man schon mehr Punkte machen



1. Ich hab keinen Urlaub
2. Gib mir Zeit, Lust und die Motivation.. ich warte.. mein Bike steht in der Garage und du davor?


----------



## pisskopp (20. Dezember 2007)

Dez07...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Dez07...


sieht nach einem schönem Tag aus  hatte etwas ähnliches in Faschina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kis_omdh (21. Dezember 2007)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> Snowbiking in St. Gallen als Kontrastprogramm zum kilometerfressen im Ticino.


gegen snowbiking ist überhaupt nichts einzuwenden.... gerade bei der wetterlage.

mich zogs heute in die höhe, an die sonne... kaiserwetter sag ich nur.

meinen gruss an die arbeitende bevölkerungsschicht, welche den heutigen tag mehrheitlich im nebelmeer verbrachte....   




und in panorama und breit




bild vom nebelmeer erspar ich euch


----------



## Aison (21. Dezember 2007)

genial


----------



## Vazifar (22. Dezember 2007)

man muss zum glück nicht mal so weit fahren um dem nebel zu entfliehen. heute auf der hulftegg:


----------



## pisskopp (23. Dezember 2007)

biken und schnee, geht gar nicht.
das ist sauna time und party time


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Dezember 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> das ist sauna time und party time



Lässt sich gut kombinieren, durch den genuss von Alkohol in der Sauna. Und die Party fängt spätestens dann an, wenn du Nackt da sitzst und ausgelacht wirst.


----------



## blaubaer (23. Dezember 2007)

*ich wünsch da mal was...*


----------



## Vazifar (23. Dezember 2007)

tolles foto @blaubär  - dir auch, und weiterhin gute besserung  

heute oberhalb pfäffikon zh auf der stoffel-tour


----------



## kis_omdh (24. Dezember 2007)

singletrail heizen in dieser landschaft... herrlich...
ich wünschte, ich hätte eine helmcam oder ähnliches, das war heute einfach wieder genial.




(bild ist ********, wirkt viel zu dunkel/blau)

frohe festtage euch allen und schwingt euch auch mal aufs bike (gerade wegen dem schnee)


----------



## redblack (24. Dezember 2007)

happy [email protected], heute traumrunde schwyz-ibergeregg, dann wanderweg zur holzegg und als dessert die skipiste runter ins alpthal und auf der strasse zurück in den f.......... dust.


----------



## smohr (24. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Festtage euch allen...
War in letzter Zeit mit Guetzli backen und deren Vernichtung beschäftigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (25. Dezember 2007)

@kis_omd
wo hast du die fotos gemacht?


Was man nicht so alles entdeckt


----------



## pisskopp (25. Dezember 2007)

hmmm lecker


----------



## Michael_1 (26. Dezember 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> hmmm lecker



einfach nur widerlich  

Müssen die ihre Trophaen immer so zur Schau stellen?! Einfach zum kotzen so was!


----------



## Aison (26. Dezember 2007)

Michael_1 schrieb:


> einfach nur widerlich  Müssen die ihre Trophaen immer so zur Schau stellen?! Einfach zum kotzen so was!



Du hast ja keine Ahnung... Das ist nicht zur Schau gestellt, sondern das Tier wurde geschossen, ausgenommen und dann zum ausbluten so aufgehängt. Später wird es zerlegt und gegessen. Das ist völlig natürlich und äusserst schonend. Zudem ist es keine Massenschlachterei sondern sind stehts Einzeltiere.

Jeder der Fleisch isst und das Bild oben für widerlich betrachtet sollte evtl. nochmals seinen Fleischkonsum überdenken - Filets wachsen nicht an den Bäumen.

grüsse


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Dezember 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Schöne Festtage euch allen...
> War in letzter Zeit mit Guetzli backen und deren Vernichtung beschäftigt



Und ich hab zugenommen wie ne Sau die gemästet wird, huere scheiss nomal!!
Müsst mal wieder Radeln gehn *grins* 

Auch ich wünsch euch nachträglich Frohe Ostern! War die Eiersuche erfolgreich?
Noch einmal Duschen dann ist Neujahr *freu* 

@Ivo: Hehe, cool geschrieben... und wie wahr es doch ist.


----------



## Michael_1 (26. Dezember 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Du hast ja keine Ahnung... Das ist nicht zur Schau gestellt, sondern das Tier wurde geschossen, ausgenommen und dann zum ausbluten so aufgehängt. Später wird es zerlegt und gegessen. Das ist völlig natürlich und äusserst schonend. Zudem ist es keine Massenschlachterei sondern sind stehts Einzeltiere.
> 
> Jeder der Fleisch isst und das Bild oben für widerlich betrachtet sollte evtl. nochmals seinen Fleischkonsum überdenken - Filets wachsen nicht an den Bäumen.
> 
> grüsse



Du verstehst mich falsch!

So wie ich das auf dem Bild sehe ist das ein öffentlicher Weg. Da hat sowas nichts zu suchen. Punkt


----------



## Aison (26. Dezember 2007)

Michael_1 schrieb:


> So wie ich das auf dem Bild sehe ist das ein öffentlicher Weg. Da hat sowas nichts zu suchen. Punkt



der hintere Weg ist der offizielle, der vordere der vom Jagdhaus (auch noch Teil vom Vorplatz. Solche Jagdhäuser hats hier in jedem Wald und wenn man zur Jagdzeit dort durchspaziert findet man sehr oft ausgehängte Viecher.


----------



## Michael_1 (26. Dezember 2007)

Dann bin ich froh wohne ich hier. Da findet man solche Bilder nicht. Es gibt Leute die fallen in Ohnmacht beim anblick von Blut. Da sollte man doch wenigstens Rücksicht nehmen. Ich bike ja nicht gerne durch Wald, damit hinter der nächsten Biegung meine Freundin von Rad fällt, nur weil da einer sein erlegtes Tier ausbluten lässt.


----------



## redblack (26. Dezember 2007)

hey michael...., ich glaub du bist im falschen film,würde auf auf stadtmensch tippen und hoffe schwer dass du und deine freundin keine anderen sorgen habt.
happy new year.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_1 (27. Dezember 2007)

super kommentar! Aber Du irrst! Naja, jedem das seine ....


----------



## smohr (27. Dezember 2007)

So... dann blas ich mal zur Jagd.... auf Punkte!!
Sa. 29 ins Tessin, von Chiasso auf den Monte Generoso und weiter nach Melide/Lugano, je nach Gusto.
Zürich HB ab 07:09 CIS151(weiss jemand ab welchen Gleis der fährt?)


@Aison
Du weist ja, dass solche Bilder im Forum nix verloren haben...
ich krieg sonst Hunger




P.S. Wer sich an toten Tieren stört, sollte nicht die Nachrichten schauen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> So... dann blas ich mal zur Jagd.... auf Punkte!!
> Sa. 29 ins Tessin, von Chiasso auf den Monte Generoso und weiter nach Melide/Lugano, je nach Gusto.
> Zürich HB ab 07:09 CIS151(weiss jemand ab welchen Gleis der fährt?



wann möchtest du am Abend zurück sein???



smohr schrieb:


> @Aison
> Du weist ja, dass solche Bilder im Forum nix verloren haben...
> ich krieg sonst Hunger


 schliesse mich an *schmatz*




smohr schrieb:


> P.S. Wer sich an toten Tieren stört, sollte nicht die Nachrichten schauen


----------



## Eddieman (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Schoene Gruesse und ein gutes neues Jahr aus dem warmen und meistens sonnigen New Zealand an alle..... 

Passt zwar nicht in den Winter-Tread, denn hier ist ja Sommer......

Voenni und Eddieman


----------



## smohr (28. Dezember 2007)

@mzaskar
Kommt drauf an, wie wir vorankommen. Ich schätzt mal so 20:00 wieder in Zürich.
Ich möchte gern den sonnigen Tag geniessen

@Eddieman/Voenni
En guete rutsch bei den Kiwis


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Mal sehen wann mein Besuch aus Deutschland gedenkt in Zürich aufzuschlagen. Sollten die erst Samstag später oder gar Sonntag kommen könnt ich mich anschliessen. Denke mal dass sich das im Laufe des Tages entscheiden wird.
Würde dann einfach zu der Abfahrtszeit am Zürich HB auftauchen und mich anschliessen.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich war gestern abend am 6-Tage-Rennen im Hallenstadion - war auch das erste mal.
Hey, das ist ja absolut spannend... Am Anfang kommt alles bisschen chaotisch rüber, aber sobald man die Regeln begriffen hat, wirds genial. Ich kann nur empfehlen, mal reinzuschauen. Eintritt kostet nicht übermässig viel . Die 30Sfr Sitzplätze sind völlig ausreichend (guter überblick).
Mal schauen, evtl. gehe ich nochmals.

grüsse
Ivo


----------



## smohr (28. Dezember 2007)

NACHTRAG für 29. Samstag
Abfahrt erst mit dem 0715/EC171 Zug, da im 0709/CIS kein Velotransport zugelassen...(danke bruckma)

Ans 6-Tagerennen gehe ich auch noch. Allerdings erst in der Finalnacht.
Wer mitkommen möchte, bitte melden. Ich werde die Tickets reservieren lassen vom Kollegen der schon am 29. geht. Somit sind dann die Plätze beisammen.

smohr

P.S. Wers interessiert, die Tour für morgen


----------



## wicht (28. Dezember 2007)

@Voenni und Eddieman: Will auch wieder... 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## andy_ (28. Dezember 2007)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Schoene Gruesse und ein gutes neues Jahr aus dem warmen und meistens sonnigen New Zealand an alle.....
> 
> ...




na was soll man den nun davon halten ?

die eigenen arbeitskollegen im stich lassen, keine popelige karte schreiben wollen, und dann denselben per internet noch ne lange nase machen...  tssss....   



weshalb hast du zeit zum tippen ?    REGNET ES BEI EUCH ???    

also dann: guten rutsch ins neue jahr...


gruss andreas


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

@smohr

Werde Morgen nicht mitkommen. Wünsche dir viel Spass und mach ein schönes Bildchen mit dem du mir dann die Nase lang machen kannst


----------



## hubabuba (28. Dezember 2007)

So, mein alljährliches Winterkontrastprogramm ist wieder mit zwei langen Törns eingeläutet: Holland im Winter - Flachkilometer, Windorgien und Nieselregen.

Leider hats mal wieder einen grösseren Defekt gegeben. Die Dichtungen der R7 mögen anscheinend keine Dachträgerautobahnfahrten mit Minusgraden.
Na ja, ich wollte sowieso eine günstige Stahlfedergabel für den Winter.
Zum Glück habe ich hier eine Radladen der sogar eine Rockshox Dart mit Postmount vorrätig hatte. Fürs Fully gibts dann in Schweizerland noch eine Rockshox Tora für den Winter und gut ist.

Wer mal wirklich lange Geraden fahren will, dem kann ich die holländischen Deich- und Landwirtschaftswege wirklich empfehlen. Vorallem gegen den Wind ist das mal was ganz Anderes und geht ganz schön an die Substanz - gutes Flachtraining.


----------



## smohr (28. Dezember 2007)

Und ich dachte "biken ohne Berge ist öde"


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Dezember 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> (weiss jemand ab welchen Gleis der fährt?)


Die Abfahrtstafel im HB...  Wegen Umbauarbeiten wird kein Gleis angegeben



smohr schrieb:


> Ans 6-Tagerennen gehe ich auch noch. Allerdings erst in der Finalnacht.
> Wer mitkommen möchte, bitte melden. Ich werde die Tickets reservieren lassen vom Kollegen der schon am 29. geht. Somit sind dann die Plätze beisammen.


Wann? Wie lang? Wie teuer? Und vor allem wieso? Lohnt sich das? Irgendwie bin ich ja schon gwundrig


----------



## `gero (28. Dezember 2007)

apropo  6 tage rennen...wird das irgendwo übertragen? gibt es irgendwo zusammenfassungen/aufzeichnungen?

greetz


----------



## Aison (29. Dezember 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Ans 6-Tagerennen gehe ich auch noch. Allerdings erst in der Finalnacht. Wer mitkommen möchte, bitte melden. Ich werde die Tickets reservieren lassen vom Kollegen der schon am 29. geht. Somit sind dann die Plätze beisammen.



Ist unnummeriert, ausser du nimmst die teuren, aber die sind nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2007)

`gero schrieb:


> apropo  6 tage rennen...wird das irgendwo übertragen? gibt es irgendwo zusammenfassungen/aufzeichnungen?
> 
> greetz



Sah gestern bei durchzappen auf einem der Zürichsender etwas, weiss jedoch nicht mehr welcher das war ....


----------



## p3steine (29. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch eine Tour die man momentan trotz Schnee fahren kann: Einsiedeln-Katzenstrick-Rothenturm-Sattel-Hochstuckli-Haggenegg-Einsiedeln (Die Strecke führt auf kurzen Abschnitten über Winterwanderwege/Skipisten)
Hier noch ein Bildchen vom Hochstuckli:



Gibt's noch mehr lohnende Touren ausser der von Redblack die sich in der Region Einsiedeln - Schwyz zur Zeit fahren lassen? Häufig stellt sich ja die Frage ob die Wege geräumt sind oder nicht. In eine Sackgasse zu fahren macht keinen Spass...

Wünsche allen noch "äs guät's nüüs", u.a. voenni + eddieman

Gruss
p3steine


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sah gestern bei durchzappen auf einem der Zürichsender etwas, weiss jedoch nicht mehr welcher das war ....



Nunja, was heisst "einer der Zürichsender"... wir haben Telezüri und U1TV... U1TV ist schrott und ich fands geil dass Cablecom und Bakom den Sender ausm Analogen Programm kippen wollten. Irgendwie ists doch nicht geschehn (hab ihn jedenfalls noch empfangen beim zappen letztens)...
Also wirds wohl TeleZüri sein...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Nunja, was heisst "einer der Zürichsender"... wir haben Telezüri und U1TV... U1TV ist schrott und ich fands geil dass Cablecom und Bakom den Sender ausm Analogen Programm kippen wollten. Irgendwie ists doch nicht geschehn (hab ihn jedenfalls noch empfangen beim zappen letztens)...
> Also wirds wohl TeleZüri sein...



Glaube es war Tele Zürich+ oder so, bin mir halt wie gesagt nicht ganz sicher, da ich so durch die Programme gezappt habe.

Wie U1TV ist Schrott ..... die haben doch Mike Shiva and Friends


----------



## `gero (29. Dezember 2007)

telezüri krieg ich hier leider nicht dennoch danke 

greetz


----------



## hubabuba (29. Dezember 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Und ich dachte "biken ohne Berge ist öde"


Ist es auch, wenn man es länger als 2 Wochen lang machen muss. Die armen Flachlandradler.


----------



## redblack (30. Dezember 2007)

la brevine, icebiking auf dem lac de taillieres bei minus 12 grad




war drei tage im jura, bei traumhaftem wetter und interessanten bikeverhältnissen (eis, schnee und klirrende kälte).


----------



## kis_omdh (30. Dezember 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> war drei tage im jura, bei traumhaftem wetter und interessanten bikeverhältnissen (eis, schnee und klirrende kälte).


cool (in der tat...)

fährst du bei diesen temperaturen mit einer normalen trinkflasche? auf dem bild schauts nicht nach thermo aus, aber kann ja kaum sein... 

sechstagerennen in zürich:
offizielle seite
zwischenstand gibts zum beispiel hier

berichterstattung weiss ich von nichts.

@p3steine: kann dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber kann dir sagen was nicht geht: pfiffegg-rinderweidorn. fahrbar bis pfiffegg, auf der anderen seite bis rinderweidhorn, ab dann ende gelände.

scheiss wetter hier... gestern im tessin biken mit smohr und bruckma, bilder folgen.


----------



## redblack (30. Dezember 2007)

@kis 

die flasche war leer, dafür gab es an einem getränkestand feinen tee rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (31. Dezember 2007)

wer geht jetzt morgen abend (Final) ans 6-Tage-Rennen? Falls ich noch Freibillete auftreiben kann, komme ich auch. Dann können wir uns ja treffen.


----------



## kis_omdh (1. Januar 2008)

alle gut im jahr 2008 angekommen? 

ich bring dann mal etwas farbe in den thread und liefere bilder aus dem tessin nach.... schön wars...

alpenpanorama vom monte generoso aus




schöööön




herrlich




hach.....


----------



## spoony (1. Januar 2008)

Das ist Folter für die Hochnebelgeschädigten!


----------



## hubabuba (1. Januar 2008)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> alle gut im jahr 2008 angekommen?



Ja gut angekommen. Ausser dass die Holländer hier versucht haben die Deiche zu sprengen. Die spinnen mit Ihrem Geknalle.

Jetzt wird es Zeit, dass mal wieder ein paar Berge in Sicht kommen.


----------



## Monsterwade (2. Januar 2008)

Welch ein Kontrast )

2007:




2008:




Frohes Neues.


----------



## smohr (2. Januar 2008)

Stimmt, die Schutzbleche sind neu

(oben Teneriffa?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2008)

Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Monsterwade (2. Januar 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Schutzbleche sind neu


Hey, gutes Auge. Nagelneu!



smohr schrieb:


> (oben Teneriffa?)


Nicht ganz. La Palma, Puerto Naos, Playa Nueva.

Happy Trails 2008
Monsterwade


----------



## Aison (2. Januar 2008)

heute vor einem jahr war es so 11-12°C wochenlang und ich konnte pro woche 300-600km fahren *Heul* und jetzt ist es einfach arsch kalt, grrrrr


----------



## cheggenberger (3. Januar 2008)

Schöne Photos vom Monte Generoso. Freue mich schon auf dem Monte Generoso Bike Marathon Ende Mai mit Hammerstrecke. Welche Route seid ihr gefahren? Wir haben es in St. Gallen viel kälter, aber Snowbiking kann ich ganz einfach Allen empfehlen, das macht unheimlich Spass. Heute war aber Kontrastprogramm angesagt mit Schneeschuhlaufen auf den Kronberg. Hey Jungs, das war wohl nicht so viel Action, aber ganz einfach supertoll.


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Januar 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> 2008:



Wasne schande, die coast Kleber dran zu lassen und dann noch diese Schutzbleche... schlimmer als 3 Monate lang kein Bike zu fahren


----------



## Aison (3. Januar 2008)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> schlimmer als 3 Monate lang kein Bike zu fahren



Widerspruch: Bike bezogen gibts gar nichts schlimmeres als gar nicht zu biken.


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Januar 2008)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wasne schande, die coast Kleber dran zu lassen und dann noch diese Schutzbleche... schlimmer als 3 Monate lang kein Bike zu fahren


Hi AmmuNation,

bin halt Biker und kein Poser. Da geht Funktion vor Design.
Und was bringt es, die Aufkleber weg zu knibbeln


----------



## kis_omdh (3. Januar 2008)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf dem Monte Generoso Bike Marathon Ende Mai mit Hammerstrecke.


wenn du ein ähnliches panorama willst hast du dir aber was vorgenommen, auf den monte kommt man nur mit der langen strecke (lohnt sich aber   )


> Welche Route seid ihr gefahren?


smohr hats schon gepostet, sind richtung norden weg über den grat nach arogno. ist auf der swiss singletrail map nicht verzeichnet und das aus gutem grund. abartig steil, stufen und spitzkehren en masse. in kombination mit eis war das tragen schon ein wagnis. weiter unten dann fahrbar (und das sogar richtig schnell)
--> generell: keine empfehlung, auch nicht im sommer. wer spass hat an singletrail skala s4 oder gar s5 solls probieren, sonst nix

@team heidiknaller: ihr lassts ja alle ordentlich knallen. muss mich im moment leider etwas zurückhalten... grippe oder irgendetwas hat mich im moment ziemlich bös erwischt.
der angriff auf die spitze des teamrankings erfolgt dann später


----------



## smohr (3. Januar 2008)

@kis
Dann hab ich dich angesteckt lieg auch grad flach


----------



## cheggenberger (4. Januar 2008)

> wenn du ein ähnliches panorama willst hast du dir aber was vorgenommen, auf den monte kommt man nur mit der langen strecke (lohnt sich aber  )


unter 7'30 ist mein Ziel für dieses Jahr. Die Strecke ist hart aber fair und macht viel Spass mit tollen Panoramen. Und der Anteil an erstklassigen Singletrails ist auf Marathons unerreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (4. Januar 2008)

bilder vom indoorbiken in zürich

bis jetzt von der ersten nacht, die bilder von der schlussnacht muss ich noch bearbeiten







































undsoweiter

mehr davon http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157603573913877/


----------



## Voenni (5. Januar 2008)

andy_ schrieb:


> na was soll man den nun davon halten ?
> 
> die eigenen arbeitskollegen im stich lassen, keine popelige karte schreiben wollen, und dann denselben per internet noch ne lange nase machen...  tssss....
> 
> ...



Keine Angst, die Karte kommt noch. Habe gestern extra einige eingekauft, die nun nur noch vollgekrizelt werden muessen, aber Eddieman bikt lieber als Karten schreiben, deshalb kanns noch etwas dauern  

Das Wetter ist uebrigens perfekt. Ihr koennt im WP nachschauen, wir haben unsere Punkte nachgetragen....

@wicht: Die Moke-Lake Schleife steht auch noch auf unserem Programm. Hast Du noch weitere Tipps, was wir unbedingt machen sollten? Morgen setzen wir auf die Suedinsel ueber. Als naechstes steht der Queen Charlotte Track auf dem Programm.


----------



## Vazifar (6. Januar 2008)

während es sich die warmduscher in der beheizten halle gemütlich machten, haben sich andere in die kälte gewagt. und sich der witterung gestellt


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hi AmmuNation,
> 
> bin halt Biker und kein Poser. Da geht Funktion vor Design.
> Und was bringt es, die Aufkleber weg zu knibbeln



Hat nix mit Posen zu tun, meiner Meinung nach.  Wenn ich Schlammschlachten ghe dann werd ich so oder so dreckig, ob mehr oder weniger ist dann auch egal, muss eh alles in die Waschmaschine.

Die Kleber sind einfach kotzhässlich, noch in der alten schrift und darunter versteckt sich ein edles, silbriges CANYON-Logo.. probiers aus! Das war das erste was ich getan habe, noch bevor ich die Speichenreflektoren rausgerupft hab mussten die coast Kleber dran denken.


----------



## RoKz (6. Januar 2008)

Ausserdem hast du 2g Gewichtsersparnis


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Januar 2008)

Ist schon Klasse so ein Spritzschutz: Weder Dreck in der Fresse, noch ein nasses Sitzkissen in der Hose.
Und das bei dem heutigen Sauwetter. Ohne wäre es sich feuchter gewesen ;-)


----------



## hubabuba (7. Januar 2008)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> @team heidiknaller: ihr lassts ja alle ordentlich knallen. muss mich im moment leider etwas zurückhalten... grippe oder irgendetwas hat mich im moment ziemlich bös erwischt.
> der angriff auf die spitze des teamrankings erfolgt dann später




I' 'abe mir au' einen Schnubben aus 'olland midgebra't.

Aber es geht langsam wieder los.


----------



## Aison (7. Januar 2008)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> @team heidiknaller: ihr lassts ja alle ordentlich knallen. muss mich im moment leider etwas zurückhalten... grippe oder irgendetwas hat mich im moment ziemlich bös erwischt.
> der angriff auf die spitze des teamrankings erfolgt dann später



Gestern war ich auch wie KO...  zwar keine Übelkeit aber enorm Schwindel die ganze Zeit, konnte kaum geradeaus laufen. Dann um 2200Uhr pennen gegangen und erst heute um 1030Uhr erwacht  

Ich merke jetzt allerdings kaum mehr was.


----------



## hubabuba (8. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Gestern war ich auch wie KO...  zwar keine Übelkeit aber enorm Schwindel die ganze Zeit, konnte kaum geradeaus laufen. Dann um 2200Uhr pennen gegangen und erst heute um 1030Uhr erwacht
> 
> Ich merke jetzt allerdings kaum mehr was.



Sowas wird landläufig als "Vollrausch" bezeichnet.
Zum Glück hast Du den nicht mit Feldschlösschen oder gar Calandabräu herbeigeführt, sonst wäre unter "Übelkeit" und "kaum mehr was gemerkt" wohl etwas Anderes, Unangenehmeres zu berichten gewesen.

Ich hatte heute morgen dank extremer Eis- und Reifglätte auf den Asphaltpassagen Probleme mit dem um die Kurve fahren. Da ich naiverweise ohne Spikereifen los bin, hat es mich herrlich auf Fresse haut. Schaltauge und Fahrerstolz verbogen. Beides wieder geradegebogen und ab dann im Opatempo weitergefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (8. Januar 2008)

Hopfen & Malz, Gott erhalts


----------



## Aison (8. Januar 2008)

Heute hab ich mir eine schöne flache Tour gegönnt. Gestartet in Zürich, dann auf Nebenstrassen bis Koblenz, dort über die Grenze. Von Waldshut-Tiengen sind Klettgau bis Schaffhausen. Dann musste ich einfach mal nen Abstecher nach Büsingen machen... einfach lustig so ne Enklave. Deutsche Gemeinde innerhalb der Schweiz. Über Diessenhofen Schlatt Henggart Winterthur gings dann wieder nach Zürich.


----------



## pisskopp (8. Januar 2008)

Hast Du ein neues Mofa??


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mir eine schöne flache Tour gegönnt. Gestartet in Zürich, dann auf Nebenstrassen bis Koblenz, dort über die Grenze. Von Waldshut-Tiengen sind Klettgau bis Schaffhausen. Dann musste ich einfach mal nen Abstecher nach Büsingen machen... einfach lustig so ne Enklave. Deutsche Gemeinde innerhalb der Schweiz. Über Diessenhofen Schlatt Henggart Winterthur gings dann wieder nach Zürich.



Hast du einen Motor eingebau


----------



## redblack (8. Januar 2008)

zuerst der schöne aufstieg zur alp riein



und dann das dessert im stiebenden schnee.


----------



## Aison (8. Januar 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Hast Du ein neues Mofa??


Wollte ich immer, aber meine Eltern haben mir nie eins gekauft *bääähhhh*  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du einen Motor eingebau


Glaub ich langsam auch, vor 2 Jahren waren 100km schon verdammt viel, letztes Jahr waren 100km nix mehr und 150km verdammt viel  und jetzt können mir 150km nur noch ein müdes Lächeln entlocken.

Aber es macht einfach Spass, immer wieder neue Orte zu entdecken.



singlestoph schrieb:


> bilder vom indoorbiken in zürich
> bis jetzt von der ersten nacht, die bilder von der schlussnacht muss ich noch bearbeiten


Weisst du zufällig, was die Jungs beim Kurrierrennen für Leuchtdinger (in den Speichen) verwendet haben? Will auch sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (9. Januar 2008)

Klemm dir Wäscheklammern und Bierdeckel rein, das ist auch geil!


----------



## Kerberos (9. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Weisst du zufällig, was die Jungs beim Kurrierrennen für Leuchtdinger (in den Speichen) verwendet haben? Will auch sowas


Ich war zwar nicht an den letzten Sixdays, aber im jüngsten Velo Journal 6/07 sind einige solcher Spielereien vorgestellt. 

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## smohr (9. Januar 2008)

@Aison
Hab noch was für dich http://www.hokeyspokes.com/designs.htm
http://www.erro.de/06_ledlicht/bikemessenger.html


----------



## hubabuba (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du einen Motor eingebau


Nee, aber irgendwie muss er den ganzen Alkohol ja verbrennen.


----------



## smohr (10. Januar 2008)

Aison hat Brennstoffzellen??? call him "BENDER", er läuft nur mit  

@Heidiknaller
Endlich konnte ich wieder mal etwas sportliches machen heute, die Grippe
ist bis auf das "sportliche Asthma" weg...


----------



## Aison (11. Januar 2008)

*Mal etwas überhaupt nicht Bike technisches *

Es betrifft mein 2. Hobby: Elektronik. Ich habe bei mir in Zürich ein Heimkino eingerichtet. In einem Raum von 6mx10m gibts eine THX Ultra2 7.1 (180W/Sinus pro Kanal) Soundanlage, 3m auf 1.7m Leinwand mit HD-Projektor, spezielle Gipsdecke, dimmbare Deckenbeleuchtung wie im Kino, Bar, Küche und weiteres. Abspielen kann man VHS, CD, DVD, HD-DVD, SAT (HD-Sender), Premiere, DivX, Computergames. Zum sitzen gibts Sofas, Stühle & Barhocker.
Das ganze hat eine schöne Stange gekostet (jop, dafür hätte es wohl paar BMC Carbon Rennräder gegeben). Gehört natürlich alles nicht mir, aber ich habs mit Herzblut eingerichtet 

Jetzt ist es an der Zeit das Zeugs mal einzuweihen. Falls das Interesse besteht können wir ja mal einen Filmabend machen mit Getränken  auch für die EM sind wir gerüstet, dieses HD Zeugs ist einfach genial.

gruss


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> *Mal etwas überhaupt nicht Bike technisches *
> 
> Es betrifft mein 2. Hobby: Elektronik. Ich habe bei mir in Zürich ein Heimkino eingerichtet. In einem Raum von 6mx10m gibts eine THX Ultra2 7.1 (180W/Sinus pro Kanal) Soundanlage, 3m auf 1.7m Leinwand mit HD-Projektor, spezielle Gipsdecke, dimmbare Deckenbeleuchtung wie im Kino, Bar, Küche und weiteres. Abspielen kann man VHS, CD, DVD, HD-DVD, SAT (HD-Sender), Premiere, DivX, Computergames. Zum sitzen gibts Sofas, Stühle & Barhocker.
> Das ganze hat eine schöne Stange gekostet (jop, dafür hätte es wohl paar BMC Carbon Rennräder gegeben). Gehört natürlich alles nicht mir, aber ich habs mit Herzblut eingerichtet
> ...


 
Na da bin ich doch dabei 
hätte die Matrix Triologie inkl. Anime MAtrix, die Star Wars Saga soweie diverse englsh Comedy und ein MTB (Roam) Film auf DVD anzubieten .....

(achja diverse andere Filme gibt es auch noch: The 5th Element, Dune; Pirates of the Caribean, Blade Runner, Rocky Horror Picture Show, etc)


----------



## Vazifar (11. Januar 2008)

wär ich auch dabei 

der film roam wäre ja noch ganz passend oder ?


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Januar 2008)

Das Langese-Eis-Mädchen würd ich schon nehmen.
Film ist mir dann egal ;-)


----------



## Aison (11. Januar 2008)

Macht nen Vorschlag WANN  Mir egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Macht nen Vorschlag WANN  Mir egal



*31.01.2008*


----------



## singlestoph (14. Januar 2008)




----------



## redblack (14. Januar 2008)

wieder mal eine premiere, snowbike and snowshoe. von ziegelbrücke mit dem bike 800m hoch auf teilweise schneebedeckter strasse nach amden/arvenbühl,  dann auf die schneeschuhe und über den flügespitz und die vordere höchi zurück zum arvenbühl und dann mit dem dem bike wieder runter in den nebel.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> wieder mal eine premiere, snowbike and snowshoe. von ziegelbrücke mit dem bike 800m hoch auf teilweise schneebedeckter strasse nach amden/arvenbühl,  dann auf die schneeschuhe und über den flügespitz und die vordere höchi zurück zum arvenbühl und dann mit dem dem bike wieder runter in den nebel.



Da hätt ich ja auch mal Lust drauf haben tun


----------



## Vazifar (15. Januar 2008)

Hammer !


----------



## pisskopp (15. Januar 2008)

Super, aber wo ist das Board???
Ich fasse es nicht.....


----------



## redblack (20. Januar 2008)

snow and bike im tessin


aufstieg mit herrlicher aussicht


feines fondue auf dem gipfel 





genussgiro am lagomaggiore


----------



## cheggenberger (20. Januar 2008)

Bist du zufrieden mit den TSL Schneeschuhen? Werden im Manor gerade für Fr. 120.- ausverkauft. Schöner Schnee auf dem Cardada, gehe in einer Woche nach Brione sopra Minusion, aber ohne Schneeschuhe. Mal schauen, ob dann die Rasa Tour gut zu fahren ist. Gruss, Christian


----------



## redblack (21. Januar 2008)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit den TSL Schneeschuhen? Werden im Manor gerade für Fr. 120.- ausverkauft. Schöner Schnee auf dem Cardada, gehe in einer Woche nach Brione sopra Minusion, aber ohne Schneeschuhe. Mal schauen, ob dann die Rasa Tour gut zu fahren ist. Gruss, Christian



die hab ich schon 12 jahre, es gibt besseres, die schneeschuhe meiner freundin sind letzte woche gebrochen, daher haher habe ich ihr meine atlas ausgeliehen und die alten tsl ausgegraben. rasa kannst du vergessen,hat ca.70 cm schnee auf dem pass. war vor 5 wochen da und war mit wenig schnee und viel laub am limit.

gruss     hjo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (21. Januar 2008)

am schluss noch das dessert, panorama cardada


----------



## cheggenberger (22. Januar 2008)

Hey redblack. da nehme ich wohl am besten auch noch die schneeschuhe mit ins ticino, wenn ich da so dein panorama anschaue. aber morgen bläst ja der nordföhn und dann blühen bald die kamelien. die tsl lasse ich wohl im manor und bleibe bei meinen msr.


----------



## redblack (22. Januar 2008)

eben nordföhn, super, habe heute frei und lasse mich gerne von biasca nach chiasso runterföhnen.

gruss an alle    hjo

ps: die kamelien blühen bereits.


----------



## redblack (22. Januar 2008)

und wie hat er geblasen, der nordföhn, von bellinzona über luino, ponte tresa,chiasso nach como und zurück nach chiasso. ca. 15 grad. und fast kein verkehr (ausser como, katastrophal).


----------



## Vazifar (22. Januar 2008)

hey redblack - schöne pic's  das tessin ruft mich schon lange  

ich war am sonntag auch mal schneeschuhlaufen. 4,5 stunden eingetragen - hat lausige 2 winterpokalpunkte gegeben


----------



## blaubaer (25. Januar 2008)

hatte heute für mich auch ein Wintererlebniss  nach mehr als 3 monaten durfte ich heute mal wieder etwas pedalieren, wenn auch nur auf einem Ergotrainer, war ein schönes gefühl ... 
wenn man dabei auch nicht viel von der umgebung sieht im bezug auf die abgestrampelte distanz  

und wieder ein schritt näher am altag/realität ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (25. Januar 2008)

Na also, wird doch ...


----------



## redblack (28. Januar 2008)

sorry hubabuba,
wiedermal tessin, resp. bella italia,locarno-verbania-laveno-alpe di neggia-locarno, 20 grad aber ziemlich hart, krämpfe und sturm auf knapp 
1400 m. rennrad, hab eben nur zweifach, daher evt. der krampf.


----------



## Aison (28. Januar 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> sorry hubabuba,
> wiedermal tessin, resp. bella italia,locarno-verbania-laveno-alpe di neggia-locarno, 20 grad aber ziemlich hart, krämpfe und sturm auf knapp
> 1400 m. rennrad, hab eben nur zweifach, daher evt. der krampf.


mit der fähre rüber?


----------



## redblack (28. Januar 2008)

@aison
ja, mit der fähre rüber, hätte sonst zeitlich nie gereicht.


----------



## Aison (29. Januar 2008)

Endlich habe ich mal ein kleiner Teil "meiner" Internetseite fertig  Zur vorabbegutachtung....

http://www.team-frank-thalmann.ch/


----------



## spoony (29. Januar 2008)

Also die schwarzweiss Fotos mit den auskolorierten Teamfahrern sehen doch schon mal gut aus...


----------



## Aison (30. Januar 2008)

spoony schrieb:


> Also die schwarzweiss Fotos mit den auskolorierten Teamfahrern sehen doch schon mal gut aus...


  Wacom Intuos 3 sei dank  Einfach genial das Teil. damit hat man in 10min ein Foto schwarzweiss gemacht mit einem Objekt in Farbe. Mit der Maus würde man da ewig rummachen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

Hoi zäme

Bin am ueberlegen mir noch ein Rennvelo zuzulegen, für gelegentliche Ausflüge um die diversen Seen. Da ich dies nur gelegentlich nutzen würde, mein Huptvergnügen bleibt beim MTB, sollte das ganze nicht so teuer werden. Daher die Frage, taucht das BMC ss01 für diesen Zweck (auch bei meinem Gewicht)?


----------



## Aison (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi zäme
> Bin am ueberlegen mir noch ein Rennvelo zuzulegen, für gelegentliche Ausflüge um die diversen Seen. Da ich dies nur gelegentlich nutzen würde, mein Huptvergnügen bleibt beim MTB, sollte das ganze nicht so teuer werden. Daher die Frage, taucht das BMC ss01 für diesen Zweck (auch bei meinem Gewicht)?



Bin das ganze letzte Wintertraining damit gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Klar ist es nicht ganz das leichteste aber wenn man keine Rennen fährt absolut i.O.
Welche Grösse müsste es denn ungefähr sein? Evtl. gibts noch paar Vorjahresmodelle.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Bin das ganze letzte Wintertraining damit gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Klar ist es nicht ganz das leichteste aber wenn man keine Rennen fährt absolut i.O.
> Welche Grösse müsste es denn ungefähr sein? Evtl. gibts noch paar Vorjahresmodelle.


 
Ich glaube ein 56er passt, soweit ich das noch aus grauer Vorzeit im Kopf habe ..... Das Vorjahresmodell ist dieses Gelbe???

Geht mehr darum etwas GA und zur Entspannung auf der Strasse zu fahren ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (30. Januar 2008)

> wiedermal tessin, resp. bella italia,locarno-verbania-laveno-alpe di neggia-locarno, 20 grad aber ziemlich hart, krämpfe und sturm auf knapp
> 1400 m. rennrad, hab eben nur zweifach, daher evt. der krampf.



War auch am Montag von Brione-Ascona bis Cannobio unterwegs. Habe dann den Blinker rechts gesetzt und bin das Val Cannobina hinauf zum Passo Marco Pantani (980m)gefahren (oben hat es ein kleines Denkmal für den "Piraten"). Gute Frühlings-Alternative zur Alpe Neggia (sauhart von beiden Seiten), da nicht so steil. Danach das Centovalli runter. Falls die Höhenmeter noch nicht reichen, kannst du auf dem Heimweg noch ins Onsernone Tal. Kaum Verkehr, aber tolle Landschaft. 
In den Bergen hat es noch haufenweise Schnee und unten beginnen die Kamelien zu blühen, halt Ticino.
Christian
P.S. wie fügst du eigentlich die grossen Fotos ein?


----------



## Aison (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein 56er passt, soweit ich das noch aus grauer Vorzeit im Kopf habe


Wie hoch sitzt du auf dem Bike? gemessen Tretlagermitte-Oberkant Sattel (dem Sattelrohrentlang)


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Wie hoch sitzt du auf dem Bike? gemessen Tretlagermitte-Oberkant Sattel (dem Sattelrohrentlang)


 
Beim MTB? messe ich am Abend und sach Bescheid

Mein Velohändler um die Ecke hat noch welche da 1'990 CHF - 20 %


----------



## 950supermoto (30. Januar 2008)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> P.S. wie fügst du eigentlich die grossen Fotos ein?



Im Fotoalbum findest Du unter dem jeweiligen Bild einen Code für das Einfügen als Thumbnail oder als grosses Foto

Happy trails


----------



## kis_omdh (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein Velohändler um die Ecke hat noch welche da 1'990 CHF - 20 %


hmm, rennrad in ungefähr der preisklasse hätte ich vielleicht auch noch was, einfach ein 58er rahmen.

das blaue piton, alle räder auf dem bild werden verkauft, resp. das rote ists bereits. wer interesse hat --> pm.


----------



## Aison (30. Januar 2008)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> hmm, rennrad in ungefähr der preisklasse hätte ich vielleicht auch noch was, einfach ein 58er rahmen.
> 
> das blaue piton, alle räder auf dem bild werden verkauft, resp. das rote ists bereits. wer interesse hat --> pm.



Wäre erst noch ne Runde besser als das SS01


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Wie hoch sitzt du auf dem Bike? gemessen Tretlagermitte-Oberkant Sattel (dem Sattelrohrentlang)



sollten so 75 cm sein ....


----------



## Eddieman (3. Februar 2008)

Sodele, wieder zurück in good old Switzerland.

Schön wars in NZ. Wetter top. Landschaft auch. Trails haben Spass gemacht. Was will man mehr? 
Je nach Lust und Zeit wird bei Gelegenheit mal ein oder zwei Bilder online gestellt.

Aber wieso muss es heute in der Schweiz jetzt gleich mehr als 40° kälter sein als an unserem Abflugtag in Christchurch?

Nun ist in dem Fall wieder LL angesagt.

Eddieman und Voenni


----------



## andy_ (3. Februar 2008)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Sodele, wieder zurück in good old Switzerland.
> 
> Schön wars in NZ. Wetter top. Landschaft auch. Trails haben Spass gemacht. Was will man mehr?
> Je nach Lust und Zeit wird bei Gelegenheit mal ein oder zwei Bilder online gestellt.
> ...




juhu... welcome back...
freu dich auch eine riesenliste roter emails...  

wir sehen uns morgen

gruss andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (3. Februar 2008)

Heute hab ich kurz mein neues Rennrad getestet, dabei hab ich mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind  Immer wieder cool ein neues Spielzeug zu fahren. Bild hab ich keines, aber es sieht ungefähr so aus (Bild)


----------



## two wheels (3. Februar 2008)

Verdammt, der Aison muss aber einen verdammt guten Sponsor haben...


----------



## redblack (3. Februar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Heute hab ich kurz mein neues Rennrad getestet, dabei hab ich mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind  Immer wieder cool ein neues Spielzeug zu fahren. Bild hab ich keines, aber es sieht ungefähr so aus (Bild)



*blöffer*


----------



## Aison (3. Februar 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> *blöffer*


Die Befürchtung habe ich eben auch  Mit dem teuren Rad im Feld der langsamste sein  Aber irgendwie muss ich ja noch was rausholen können, zur Not halt dann beim Material


----------



## redblack (3. Februar 2008)

langlaufen im goms, noch wenige meter bis zum weisshorn.


----------



## spoony (3. Februar 2008)

Wieso in die Ferne schweifen? Heute gabs solche Bilder auch zwischen Burgdorf und Bern. Herrliches Winterbiken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (9. Februar 2008)

war wieder mal  für zwei tage in der sonnenstube (ticino) am do um die 20 grad.
gestern ziemlich kälter, totzdem traumhaft.


----------



## two wheels (10. Februar 2008)

Ouuu, das klint ja mal ganz sexy redblack
Benötige dann am Sonntag noch ein paar Tipps von Dir für meine Feriengestalltung im März/April (2-4 Wochen). Wies aussieht kommt nur das Tessin fürs Biken in Frage und Du kennst Dich dort ja bestens aus...


----------



## blaubaer (10. Februar 2008)

nach nur gerade 113tagen Bikepause  , heute endlich wieder mal eine ausfahrt, und die ersten richtigen Winterpokalpunkte eingefahren, bei Wetter wie es schöner nicht sein kann  











und jetzt am Abend noch schnell mal am chienbaese gewesen











mehr Bilder


----------



## hubabuba (11. Februar 2008)

Welcome back. Ich hoffe es hat sich gut angefühlt.

BTW: Die Irren in der ersten Reihe haben wahrscheinlich keine Augenbrauen mehr ...


----------



## smohr (11. Februar 2008)

Genau... in der ersten Reihe...

1. .....Scheiterhaufen




Nah genug???




Wie man eine Stadt abbrennt




und noch warmes essen dabei hat


----------



## hubabuba (12. Februar 2008)

Die spinnen die Schweizer ...

Apropos "nah genug?": Solange der Kamera hinterher das Bild noch zu entlocken war: Nein.

Für diejenigen, die das geil finden gibt es prima Jobs an den Hochöfen dieser Welt: http://www.jumpforward.de/berufe/1609/Schlacker-in.html


----------



## Aison (13. Februar 2008)

Ab welcher Höhe hat es momentan Schnee (Strasse)?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Ab welcher Höhe hat es momentan Schnee (Strasse)?



Glaube da kannst du mittlerweile weit nach oben fahren. War am WE in Flums und da war bis 1400m frei


----------



## redblack (13. Februar 2008)

bis 1500 ist frei auf den hauptübergängen, ibergeregg, jura und die tessiner täler und übergänge (alpe di neggia, valle muggio,monte motti,valle di colla etc.), col de mosses, pillon, ofen, julier alles frei. lukmanier sollte mit dem bike gehen (hat noch wenig schnee.


----------



## Aison (13. Februar 2008)

Will am Samstag oder Sonntag mit dem Rennrad eine Tour machen und evtl. mal bisschen locker die Höhe angreifen - Tessin wäre sicher was.

Morgen werde ich den Jura entlang immer schön mit Rückenwind Richtung Süden fahren. Wer mitkommen will gerne  Da Rückenwind und 8°C am Jura sollte es recht angenehm werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

@ Aison 

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einem Kriterium und einem Strassenrennen


----------



## Aison (13. Februar 2008)

Strassenrennen: da fährt man halt eine lange Distanz von A nach B bzw. mehrere grosse Runden (à so 50km). Gewinnen tut der erste, der über die Ziellinie fährt, dazu gibt es noch Nebenwertungen wie Bergpreis.

Kriterium: der ganze Pulk fährt Runden à so 800m, ca. 50-100 Runden. Jede Runden kriegen die ersten beiden Punkte, jede 5. Runde die ersten 5 und dann gibts noch eine Endwertung (kann immer bisschen anders sein). Jedenfalls gewinnt am Schluss der der mit der ersten Gruppe und innerhalb der Gruppe mit den meisten Punkten übers Ziel fährt.

GP Osterhas in Affoltern am Albis wird dieses Jahr wohl mein erstes Rennen sein, auch ein Kriterium. Dort wird es aber Ausscheidungsrennen à 35 Runden geben und ein Finalrennen à 50 Runden.

gruss
Ivo


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Ausführung hatte es im Kalender auf deiner HP gesehen und mich gefragt ......


----------



## singlestoph (15. Februar 2008)

diese woche schon zwei mal auf dem uetliberg also das erste mal nur fast da mir nach der  station die kette     

zum glück kein schnee mehr












morgen gleich nochmals

neuer plunder testen


----------



## kis_omdh (15. Februar 2008)

interessantes rad... 29", drop bar und rosa lenkerband, naben, flaschenhalter. darf ich raten? du magst keine konventionen?  (und nur damits klar ist, mir gefällts... irgendwie)

geht das mit den mech. scheibenbremsen und den rr-hebeln eigentlich auf?


----------



## singlestoph (15. Februar 2008)

war eigentlich mal als allround disc crosser mit platz bis ca 45mm reifen gedacht

fast genauso ists auch rausgekommen

kurierrad und reiserad sein kann es auch

hab ich mir 2004 mal bauen lassen. heute kann man sowas auch ab stange kaufen 

bremsen: wenn man die nimmt wo road draufsteht passts perfekt

http://www.sram.com/de/avid/mechanicaldiscbrakes/bb7road.php

die bb5 müsste eigentlich auch ganz ok sein muss mal halt den äusseren belag uber eine verstellschraube irgendwo im kabel einstellen

s


----------



## singlestoph (15. Februar 2008)

alsooo

im richtigen leben bin ich ja singlespeeder

die sind auf eine komische art ja trotz allem technik begeistert

die meisten die sowas haben bauen sich das ja einach mal aus neugierde zusammen aus teilen die noch rumliegen oder ziehen sich einen singlespeeder rein weil der noch in der sammlung fehlt ...

also irgendwie zwar völlig technikfeindlich oldschool rückwärtsgewandt aber trotzdem dann wieder sehr material und gewichtsbewusst

wenn einer zb. kommt und sagt man könne jetzt wenn man grosse laufräder ans rad baut die federung weglassen, so obwohl die laufräder schwerer sind gewicht sparen .....

dann kauft sich die hälfte der singlespeeder eben ein 29er bike 

undsoweiter

auf jeden fall wollte ich ja heute meine neuen felgen ausprobieren

da ich seit irgendwann im september eigentlich immer knieschmerzeen und krämpfe im einen bein hab kommt mir das mit der gangschaltung im moment etwas entgegen


heute waren nicht sehr viele leute im wald unterwegs , es war ja auch schweinekalt
....





















wieder mal einen schönen alten bekannten (trail) getroffen (fahren)
der zwar von den holzabhackbuben (waldarbeiter) etwas beschädigt ist im moment aber da er ausserhalb der stadtgrenze liegt zum glück keine von den doofen verbauungen verbotsschildern ....

schön wars aber nach 1 1/2 stunden als ich wieder unten war hab ich beschlossen nächstes mal vielleicht doch wieder winterschuhe ....

die laufräder funktionieren schön steif wie es sein sollte, trotzdem nicht allzuschwer und mit hope anstatt kin oder leichten hüginaben auch noch bezahlbar

s


----------



## smohr (16. Februar 2008)

Wollte gestern auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit auch etwas länger rumdüsen....(sonst hol ich "kis" nicht mehr ein)
aber keine Sonne und Bise , da kommt keine Freude auf.
Da bin ich halt die kurze Strecke nach hause...

@Singlestoph
Welche Breite von Reifen geht den hinten rein? (2.3" hab ich gelesen)
Welchen Karma hast drauf 2.2" oder 1.9"

smohr


----------



## singlestoph (16. Februar 2008)

das ist der 1.9

der hat früher mal bevor die breiten kamen 1.9 geheissen

der 2,2er würde aber auch passen

2.3 stimmt wahrscheinlich der 2,55 von vorne würde aber auch noch reinpassen viel platz wäre dann aber nicht mehr vorhanden

kommt immer auch etwas darauf an wie und wo man misst

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (19. Februar 2008)

heute war ich seit langem wieder mal auf dem Uetliberg (kis_omdh wird noch foto reinstellen). Lustig ist, dass mit der Sonne und trotz Kälte schon die ersten Kurz unterwegs sind


----------



## smohr (19. Februar 2008)

*Ist der Pferde Dung am morgen hart und gfroore....
hauts den biker fascht uf d'schnoore*

Dafür war am Nachmittag wieder super zum biken

Hab heute morgen um 0715 ein jogger in kurzen Hosen und T-shirt gesehen


----------



## kis_omdh (19. Februar 2008)

smohr.... wir haben sogar noch kurz bei deiner bude reingeschaut. da wart ihr aber wohl gerade kurz mal arbeiten  

speaking of it... ferien sind vorbei, semester hat wieder angefangen, endlich wieder zeit zum biken.

diesem dunst zu entrinnen ist jede mühe wert


----------



## smohr (19. Februar 2008)

@Kis_omdh
Ohne telefonische Voranmeldung... keine Audienz

Uetliberg hat mich auch gereizt, hab dann aber die See-Variante eingeschlagen.


----------



## cheggenberger (19. Februar 2008)

> Lustig ist, dass mit der Sonne und trotz Kälte schon die ersten Kurz unterwegs sind


na ja, die zürcher wollen halt "geili siechä" sein und holen sich dafür eine schöne erkältung. für was haben wir denn die tollen, langen windstopper-klamotten?


----------



## Aison (19. Februar 2008)

mit windstopper war ich zumindest bei den Hosen auch nicht mehr unterwegs.

@smohr das nächste mal klauen wir dein Bike aus dem Container, hrhrhrhhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (20. Februar 2008)

@Singlestroph Sehr schikkes Salsa!  Und wenn Du bei dem Rennradbike noch geile Klamotten aus den 80ern an hast und die CC-Heinies im Wald überholst, dann find ich das richtig Geil.
Das Rennradbike hat sowas.. ursprüngliches


----------



## singlestoph (20. Februar 2008)

öhm

mussmaschaun

ich hab mal ein von colani design ge-designeter body geschenkt gekriegt



und eine riff-raff windjacke in violett mit breezerschriftzug liegt auch noch irgendwo in einer kiste

zum grauen 91er spezialized hab ich zumindest noch einen passenden helm

...


so richtig komplett markenrein wie die jungs vom napf krieg ich das noch nicht hin aber vielleicht komm ich mal mit meinem Ballonrenner an einen vollmondritt wenn ich mal wieder richtig fit bin



übrigens, morgen ist Vollmond-ride vom pizzacup, 20:00 abfahrt auf dem Lindenhof

http://www.pizzacup.ch/News/mondfahrt.asp

ich arbeite bis 20:00 versuch aber den ritt so umzuleiten dass ich mich da anschliessen kann

s


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Februar 2008)

Ich will fahren.


----------



## two wheels (21. Februar 2008)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich will fahren.



Dann hör auf zu jammern Ammu und geh nach draussen....

Kannst ja nach Emmen fahren um Dein Shirt abzuholen


----------



## Sportec (24. Februar 2008)

Wer war alles heute auch noch auf der Lägern?

Hab noch nie so viele Biker oben gesehen.

gruss sportec


----------



## smohr (24. Februar 2008)

Ich war auch oben, bin aber schon um 11.00 wieder weg... nach Apfelwähen

Tolle Aussicht in die Alpen...


----------



## Aison (24. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte höher als "nur" die Lägern, deswegen einen 1500m Aufstieg auf einen anderen Hoger mit Rennrad. Mein erstes richtiges KA Training dieses Jahr... vollgas hoch. Oben haben mich die Skifahrer ziemlich schräg angeschaut.

Und natürlich hatte ich wieder mal Platten auf einem Radweg (hab ich eigentlich nur auf Radwegen). Deswegen setze ich das jetzt Konsequent um und meide Radwege so gut es nur geht (Ausnahmefall ist nur ein explizites Radverbotschild). Wenn der Staat meint, die Radwege nicht gleich zu pflegen wie die Strasse daneben, fahre ich halt nur noch auf der Strasse. Auf Scherben, Kies und Abfall kann ich dankend verzichten.

Die Bullen sagen ja auch nie was, denn die wissen das selbst ganz genau.

grüsse
Ivo


----------



## redblack (24. Februar 2008)

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/44336]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]
zürioberlandloop, hardcore, nicht wegen dem profil. wir hätten nie mit soviel schnee und eis gerechnet. viel schieben und sliden war angesagt.


----------



## blaubaer (24. Februar 2008)

vom Samstag 







von heute 





in gross 






die aufholjagt der WP punkte hat begonnen ...


----------



## Monsterwade (24. Februar 2008)

Nachdem zwei Rippen vor drei Wochen bei einem Sturz auf 
einer vereissten Treppe dran glauben mussten, bin ich so 
langsam wieder fit fürs Bike. Und bei dem schönen Wochen-
endwetter muss man ja raus )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportec (24. Februar 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Ich war auch oben, bin aber schon um 11.00 wieder weg... nach Apfelwähen
> 
> Tolle Aussicht in die Alpen...



Ach ja ich meinte ausser dir natürlich


----------



## Aison (26. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute nur eine lockere Fahrt zum Lohrenkopf (ca. 1h hin und zurück, 200Hm) machen. Dann hat mich aber das tolle Wetter gepackt und bin zum Pfannenstil -> auf dem Rücken bis Rapperswil -> Seedamm -> Pfäffikon -> Schindellegi -> Hirzel -> Shilbrugg Dorf -> Albishorn bis Uetliberg und wieder Zürichberg 

ca. 2200Hm macht das ganze == einfacher Marathon

Hab die Runde auch schon gemacht, aber irgendwie war ich damals ziemlich am Boden (va. nur wasser, nix essen). Heute hätte ich gleich noch ne 2. Runde anhängen können


----------



## Voenni (26. Februar 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Nachdem zwei Rippen vor drei Wochen bei einem Sturz auf
> einer vereissten Treppe dran glauben mussten, bin ich so
> langsam wieder fit fürs Bike. Und bei dem schönen Wochen-
> endwetter muss man ja raus )



Schön, dass Du wieder fit bist  Hatte mich schon gewundert, wieso ich mit meinen WP-Punkten so nahe an Dich rangekommen bin...


----------



## smohr (26. Februar 2008)

@Blaubaer
welcome back in Winterpokal...

@Monsterwade
Wärst besser mit dem Bike die Treppe runter... wär vielleicht nix passiert...
gute genesung.

@Aison
Kannst mein bike aus dem container ruhig mitnehmen... stell einfach deins rein


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Februar 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> @Monsterwade
> Wärst besser mit dem Bike die Treppe runter... wär vielleicht nix passiert...
> gute genesung.


Bin ich ja. Aber ohne Spikes ist Eis halt recht rutschig und schwupps lag
das Bike mir im Kreuz. Leider waren zwei meiner Rippen vom Kuscheln mit 
den kalten Stufen nicht so begeistert und lassen es mich immer noch wissen.
Hauptsache nicht niesen! Das kann ungeheuer schmerzhaft sein.
Wird schon werden. Hauptsache das Wetter wird zum Wochenende wieder
schön.


----------



## Aison (27. Februar 2008)

Na dann mal gute besserung  Zum Glück wurde ich bisher von nem Rippenbruch verschont.

Tessin: Hm, dieses WE lädt das Tessin fast zum fahren ein, warm und wenig wolken... Hier Pisswetter


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

hallo mal eine Frage an die versammelte MTBler

wo sind eigentlich die schönsten Uetliberg/Albistrails zu finden? Bin zwar öfters dort unterwegs, aber irgendwie verpasse ich immer den Einstieg 
Gibt es eigentlich eine Karte oder sind die Trails (z.b Antennentrail) in den Singletrailmaps zu finden?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Aison (27. Februar 2008)

gibt nicht so viele gute Trails - Der beste Abschnitt ist meiner Meinung nach zwischen Shilbrugg Dorf und dem Albispass, bzw. Albishorn und Bürglenstoss. Dort gibts so richtig steile Auf- und Abstiege. Ist alles fahrbar, allerdings erfordert es einiges an Kraft und Gefühl.

Der Rest ist meiner Meinung nach etwas "bessere" Waldautobahn. Es gibt zwar noch den einen oder anderen Trail, die sind allerdings explizit mit einem Fahrverbot belegt.

grüsse


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Dort gibt es doch einen auf dem Kamm, zwischen Albishorn und diesem Hof der etwas oberhalb vom Kreisel in Suhlbruck liegt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (27. Februar 2008)

von dem spreche ich ja, kann man eigentlich unmöglich verwehlen... einfach dem Wanderweg folgen.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

ok, danke  glaube den bin ich auch schon mal grösstenteils geschoben


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Apropos 

Ist mal wieder ein Fondue geplant?? So zum WP Abschluss??


----------



## Kerberos (27. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo sind eigentlich die schönsten Uetliberg/Albistrails zu finden?


Schau Dir den Eintrag in Vazifars Blog an, mit GPS-Daten. War ne sauschöne Tour damals.


----------



## redblack (27. Februar 2008)

sonntag ist im tessin 18 grad und sonne pur, im  norden stark bewölkt, wer kommt mit in die sonnenstube. 6.09 ab zh hb.


----------



## redblack (28. Februar 2008)

werde giro del malcantone  machen, ca. 4,5 h fahrzeit, 1400 hm. abfahrt 7.15 ab zh hb. fahre mit dem zug bis lugano. also, wer kommt ins tessin rocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (28. Februar 2008)

Samstag oder Sonntag? Mit EC 171?

Gruss
Monsterwade


----------



## redblack (28. Februar 2008)

sonntag, ec 171. ankunft lugano 10.19.


----------



## kis_omdh (28. Februar 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> sonntag, ec 171. ankunft lugano 10.19.


wenn der nicht auch entgleist 

tessin dieses wochenende ist fast schon ein muss. bei mir dann allerdings mit dem rennvelo. planen eine übernachtung in der jugendherberge in como, kennt die jemand?

und ja, gebt dann danach doch bitte auch durch, was bereits machbar ist (schnee), resp. bis auf welche höhe hinunter man noch mit weissen wegen rechnen muss.

und natürlich: viel spass!


----------



## redblack (28. Februar 2008)

der höchste punkt ist 942 m und sonnenseite, ich denke da ist es schneefrei.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

Würde gerne mitkommen, leider bekomme ich jedoch Besuch (obwohl das ist auch schön  ) 

Wünsche euch viel Spass und keinen Sonnenbrand einfangen


----------



## Monsterwade (2. März 2008)

War doch gar nicht so schlechtes Wetter. Ein bisschen viele Baumhürden lagen rum


----------



## redblack (3. März 2008)

ticino war wohl der hammer, 25 grad und traumhafte tour im malcantone
URL=http:[//fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49779]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Kerberos (3. März 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Ein bisschen viele Baumhürden lagen rum



... und das nicht nur vom Sturm. Die Wanderer sticht auch wieder der Hafer; ich habe mehr aufgeräumt, als dass ich gefahren bin. Meine beiden übelsten Beispiele: Direkt hinter einer Kuppe drei grosse Äste mit bis zu ~15cm Durchmesser Z-förmig hintereinander gelegt. Der andere ebenso grosse lag am Ende einer kurvenförmigen Treppe.


----------



## blaubaer (3. März 2008)

das holz störte mich gar nicht mal so, dass rumlag, für etwas hat ma ja federweg am bike  , die kleinen "Emma"`s machten mir teilweise da schon eher zu schaffen, vorallem wenn man als "LocalGuide" verdonnert wird und die starken fahrer sich im windschatten sich schmal machen  aber war wieder ein schritt nach vorne, zur alten form ...

*Eggflue*; oberhalb Duggigen





in gross


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2008)

War gestern nur Schneeschulaufen 
Bin der Emma etwas aus dem Weg gegeangen und habe mich nur hinter dem Berg aufgehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (3. März 2008)

War auch im Tessin mit kis_omdh   Samstag Monte Generoso eng umrundet, dann am Sonntag den Lago di Como eng umrundet  Jetzt haben wir jedenfalls die drei Seen geschafft dort unten.

grüsse


----------



## hubabuba (3. März 2008)

Wie oft verfahren? Wieviele Kettenrisse und kaputte Schalthebel?


----------



## 950supermoto (3. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hallo mal eine Frage an die versammelte MTBler
> 
> wo sind eigentlich die schönsten Uetliberg/Albistrails zu finden? Bin zwar öfters dort unterwegs, aber irgendwie verpasse ich immer den Einstieg
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Karte oder sind die Trails (z.b Antennentrail) in den Singletrailmaps zu finden?
> ...



Hoi Stefan

Von wegen Albis-Trails:

http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/486

Wirklich eine schöne Runde, happy trails


----------



## two wheels (3. März 2008)

Naja, wir hatten zwar nicht 25 Grad hier im Pilatusgebiet, aber die Trails waren auch ganz geil und wir mussten bei 11-17 Grad auch nicht so schwitzen wie redblack im Tessin


----------



## Aison (3. März 2008)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Wie oft verfahren? Wieviele Kettenrisse und kaputte Schalthebel?



hrhr, zu deinem Leidwesen haben wir uns extra nicht verfahren (nur einmal sind wir nen Berg hoch, anstatt gerade aus dem See entlang, aber das war Absicht ), Kettenrisse gabs auch nicht und tote Schalthebel ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## kis_omdh (3. März 2008)

ok, da war dann doch noch die italienische botanik, die sich durch einen hinterreifen gearbeitet hat, natürlich an meinem rad.

und dass am ersten tag offenbar alle rennradler die von uns gefahrene strecke in der gegenrichtung fuhren erklärte sich dann beim 18% steigung schild. aison natürlich mit kompaktkurbel... pff...  mit so einer mädchenübersetzung kann das aber auch jeder fahren.       

aber schön wars! ich will ein haus im süden, vielleicht sollte ich lotto spielen...


----------



## power girl (3. März 2008)

hey kis, 
 meinst du steigung nach dem zoll, richtung lanzo. ist ja wohl was für masochisten. tu mir diese strecke höchstens abwärts an und auch dies ist alles andere als angenehm.
sorry, bin nicht auf meinem compi und habe nicht gewechselt.

gruss    redblack


----------



## Darkthrone (3. März 2008)

Ich war am Sonntag mit Two Wheels am Pilatus unterwegs. Von Alpnach auf die Lüdoltsmatt-Unter Chretzen dann direkt, fast senkrecht runter nach Alpnach


----------



## Aison (3. März 2008)

power girl schrieb:


> hey kis,
> meinst du steigung nach dem zoll, richtung lanzo. ist ja wohl was für masochisten. tu mir diese strecke höchstens abwärts an und auch dies ist alles andere als angenehm.
> sorry, bin nicht auf meinem compi und habe nicht gewechselt.
> 
> gruss    redblack



ja, die   Zahltag kam dann für ihn am nächsten Tag... man macht auch kein Kraftraining vor einem 300km Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (3. März 2008)

hey redblack, da kommen einem die tränen aus eifersucht. welche tour bist du im malcantone gefahren, sieht auf jeden fall heiss aus und ich will in den osterferien wieder mal ins tessin. danke für deine tipps, christian


----------



## hubabuba (4. März 2008)

Das schöne Wochenende sei euch von Herzen gegönnt. 

Aber: 



kis_omdh schrieb:


> aber schön wars! ich will ein haus im süden, vielleicht sollte ich lotto spielen...



Mein ganz heisser Tip für euch Studenten: Fertigstudieren und dann *Arbeiten*.


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2008)

hubabuba schrieb:


> ...... *Arbeiten*.


 
Wenn es auch mit Lotto geht .... nehme ich das Lotto


----------



## Monsterwade (4. März 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> War auch im Tessin mit kis_omdh   Samstag Monte Generoso eng umrundet, dann am Sonntag den Lago di Como eng umrundet  Jetzt haben wir jedenfalls die drei Seen geschafft dort unten.
> 
> grüsse


... und was ist mit dem Lago di Piano? Nur mit dem Rennvelo wirds knifflig 

http://www.menaggio.com/eng/trekking_piano.php


----------



## Aison (4. März 2008)

argh, dieses Wochenende muss man ja fast wieder ins Tessin, hier ist Dauerscheisswetter...


----------



## kis_omdh (4. März 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> ... und was ist mit dem Lago di Piano? Nur mit dem Rennvelo wirds knifflig


aber machbar wäre es  den vierwaldstättersee haben wir auch schon mit rennvelo eng umrundet, inklusive kurzem tragestück. sieht zwar zugegebenermassen etwas affig aus aber es geht.

und überhaupt, wer sagt denn, dass es immer rennvelo sein muss? gerade bei der von darkthrone geposteten tour krieg ich wieder mächtig bock auf stollenreifen. bin letzten sommer genau diese tour gefahren, ein traum... (alles schneefrei?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (4. März 2008)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> auch schon mit rennvelo eng umrundet, inklusive kurzem tragestück. sieht zwar zugegebenermassen etwas affig aus



schaut mal was susi mit dem rennvelo macht. er trägt es nicht, aber es endet auch nicht wirklich gut....
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlsTFArLJ_U&feature=related

viel spass, christian


----------



## cheggenberger (4. März 2008)

mit dem bike fährt susi die treppen ein wenig anders als mit dem rennvelo
siehe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqK8JXBc8Fk&NR=1

Christian


----------



## Aison (4. März 2008)

unfäääääähig.....   hab ich schon oft gemacht mit dem RR, allerdings nur mit den billigen rädern


----------



## singlestoph (5. März 2008)

ganz vergessen die bilder von pizzacup vollmondritt zu posten






















bilder vomparkmassaker vom letzten wochenende hab ich leider noch nicht

s


----------



## Darkthrone (5. März 2008)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> und überhaupt, wer sagt denn, dass es immer rennvelo sein muss? gerade bei der von darkthrone geposteten tour krieg ich wieder mächtig bock auf stollenreifen. bin letzten sommer genau diese tour gefahren, ein traum... (alles schneefrei?)



War alles schneefrei, nur ist jetzt leider alles wieder weiss


----------



## hubabuba (7. März 2008)

@smohr
Was ist eigentlich mit dem traditionellen WP Abschluss Fondue auf dem Lägeren mit anschliessendem Tiefschnee-Nightride-Downhill?
Steht da noch der Freitag 28.3.08?
Das ist ja an sich noch nicht das wirkliche Ende und wir sind da sicher alle mit Maximalpuls bis zum 30.3. im Endspurt.


----------



## smohr (9. März 2008)

Von meiner Sonntagstour... am Morgen früh los, weil Nachmittag reserviert...
Knapp über dem Nebel





Fonduetreff die 2.
Welches Datum passt euch besser: Freitag 28.3, oder Samstag 29.3
Ich hab noch ein paar andere "Beizen" getestet.... doch auf der Lägern hats am besten geschmeckt.
Kennt sonst noch einer was, wo man auch mal mit Dreck-Klamotten rein darf?


----------



## kis_omdh (9. März 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> lFonduetreff die 2.
> Welches Datum passt euch besser: Freitag 28.3, oder Samstag 29.3
> Ich hab noch ein paar andere "Beizen" getestet.... doch auf der Lägern hats am besten geschmeckt.
> Kennt sonst noch einer was, wo man auch mal mit Dreck-Klamotten rein darf?


freitag geht mir nicht.ich mach die nächsten paar wochen ferien in grün. ach ja, sonntag ist noch ein rennen. weiss jetzt nicht ob da samstags fondue die beste vorbereitung ist. deshalb: plant besser mal ohne mich.

das heisst dann auch für das...


hubabuba schrieb:


> Das ist ja an sich noch nicht das wirkliche Ende und wir sind da sicher alle mit Maximalpuls bis zum 30.3. im Endspurt.


eher nein... leider.


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Von meiner Sonntagstour... am Morgen früh los, weil Nachmittag reserviert...
> Knapp über dem Nebel



schönes Bild .....



smohr schrieb:


> Fonduetreff die 2.
> Welches Datum passt euch besser: Freitag 28.3, oder Samstag 29.3
> Ich hab noch ein paar andere "Beizen" getestet.... doch auf der Lägern hats am besten geschmeckt.
> Kennt sonst noch einer was, wo man auch mal mit Dreck-Klamotten rein darf?



Bei mir klappt es an dem WE nicht, bin mit den Arbeitskollegen in Arosa zum Skifahren ..... 
Viel Spass euch


----------



## Vazifar (9. März 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> .... Welches Datum passt euch besser: Freitag 28.3, oder Samstag 29.3 ....



Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (10. März 2008)

Samstag 100% nicht, wegen Rennen am Sonntag. Freitag evtl. ist aber auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## Kerberos (10. März 2008)

Gestern eine schöne 42km/1'200hm-Nachmittagsrunde über Triemli/Waldegg/Üetliberg/Felsenegg/Buechenegg gedreht. Ja genau, der "Ostertrail". Achtung: Restaurant Felsenegg noch bis und mit So 16.3. geschlossen.


----------



## Kerberos (10. März 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Fonduetreff die 2.
> Welches Datum passt euch besser: Freitag 28.3, oder Samstag 29.3


Freitag!


----------



## Monsterwade (10. März 2008)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> aber machbar wäre es  den vierwaldstättersee haben wir auch schon mit rennvelo eng umrundet, inklusive kurzem tragestück.


Die Tour ist doch sehr attraktiv. Selbst mit nem Bike 
müsste man tragen, wenn man im Uhrzeigersinn fährt.
Und wer will erst nach Seelisberg hochkurbeln um dann
die 1000 Treppen runter nach Bauen zu fahren. Jederzeit wieder.

Würde die Tour gerne mal über den Sustenpass erweitern.


----------



## singlestoph (10. März 2008)

7stunden rumstehehn fahrradkram anschauen redenredenredenreden fahrradkram anschauen rumstehen reden redenreden







vorher noch mit dem kenianischen kamikazebomber da hinfahren 






und nachher wieder zurück


----------



## smohr (13. März 2008)

@Singlestoph
Das letzte Bild... entweder müde nach Hause gekommen...
oder mit 30km/h noch 1M vor der geschlossenen Garagentüre



Die letzten 2Tage morgens mit Rückenwind zur Arbeit... 44-11 war fast zu klein
Dafür Abends im "Omigang" nach Hause...


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Hab mich gefragt was er da zwischen den Zähnen hat ..... Brauchte schon ne Weile zu erkennen, dass es ein Teil des KFZ ist


----------



## blaubaer (16. März 2008)

von heute ... 
teils mit sonne... so macht WP sammeln spass 






*in gross*


----------



## hubabuba (17. März 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Die letzten 2Tage morgens mit Rückenwind zur Arbeit... 44-11 war fast zu klein
> Dafür Abends im "Omigang" nach Hause...



Typisches Hollandfeeling. Das hast Du da praktisch jeden Tag.
So ab Windstärke 6Bft wird das, vorallem bei böigem Seitenwind von schräg vorne, spassig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (20. März 2008)

Laboriere seit über vier Wochen mit einer Erkältung rum. 
Jedesmal wenn es mir ein paar Tage wieder richtig 
gut geht und ich mich auf den Heimtrainer setze, 
hab ich am nächsten Tag einen rauen Hals, belegte 
Stimme und die Nase trielt. An Training ist die folgenden
Tage nicht zu denken. Habs schon mit literweise Tee
versucht rauszuspülen. Aber der Virus ist hartneckig.

Soll ich mal zum Arzt und Antibiotica versuchen?
Hat jemand eine brauchbaren Tipp oder hab ich
mir eine Sattel-Allergie angehandelt?


----------



## Aison (21. März 2008)

Am Samstag startet das erste richtige Rennen der Saison (GP Osterhas) in Affoltern am Albis  Ist ein Kriterium mit ca. 900m pro Runde. Falls jemand langeweile hat kann ja mal schauen kommen. Ab 1330Uhr ist das Finale der Amateure (bin ich und noch andere vom Forum evtl. dabei). Ab 1500Uhr ist die Elite dran. Schaut euch die Startliste selbst an, von Biker über Bahnfahrer zu Rennradler gibts da alles.

Am Montag ist dann noch das Rundstreckenrennen Schwarzhäusern. Dort sind wir ebenfalls am Start, allerdings ist die Konkurrenz bisschen gross. Vorallem wenn man die Continental Teams anschaut, wird einem Angst und Bange 


@Monsterwade
Ausser mit Hausmittelchen würde ich selber nichts versuchen ohne zuerst zum Arzt zu gehen. Kannst ja noch veruschen zu inhalieren (etherische Öle) oder ähnliches.
Kann auch sein, dass du nicht richtig gesund bist und jedesmal bei Belastung krepiert dein Immunsystem und du bist wieder krank.
Ansonsten gute Besserung...


----------



## smohr (21. März 2008)

@aison
brauchst du noch meine Spikes-Reifen für morgen?

@all
Freitag 28.03 Nachtessen auf der Lägern. Zeit beim Parkplatz??
Wer will Fondue?


----------



## Kerberos (21. März 2008)

> Freitag 28.03 Nachtessen auf der Lägern. Zeit beim Parkplatz??
> Wer will Fondue?


Sch... - Freunde haben sich angekündigt, sind nur kurz aus GB da. Aller Voraussicht nach bin ich nicht beim WP-Abschluss dabei. Tja, man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## redblack (21. März 2008)

nochmal sch...... , winterpokal ist für mich zu ende, kniescheibe gebrochen,
das nennt man timing. 8 wochen pause.


----------



## smohr (21. März 2008)

@redblack
Wie macht man sowas?? Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (21. März 2008)

Gute Besserung an Redblack. Mein Bikekumpel hat sie auch vor 4 Wochen gebrochen. Ev. brauchst du ziemlich Geduld, bis du wieder fit bist. Christian


----------



## RedOrbiter (22. März 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> nochmal sch...... , winterpokal ist für mich zu ende, kniescheibe gebrochen,
> das nennt man timing. 8 wochen pause.


Gute Besserung und Schnelle Genesung
War der Schnee schuld?

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Kerberos (22. März 2008)

In dem Fall ziehe ich mein Fluchen zurück. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Aison (22. März 2008)

@redblack
Gute Besserung, sowas ist immer äusserst ärgerlich 

@smohr
War tolles Wetter, sonning und angenehm  Dafür erhielten ich und kis eine Schocktherapie wie man sie nicht besser hätte kriegen können. Nach dem Vorlauf hab ich fast gekotzt. Im Finallauf konnte ich zwar mithalten, aber taktisch war ich komplett unfähig. Wenigstens konnte ich mich aus den Stürzen raushalten.

grüsse


----------



## Vazifar (24. März 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> @all
> Freitag 28.03 Nachtessen auf der Lägern. Zeit beim Parkplatz??
> Wer will Fondue?



bin mit fondue dabei

19:30 uhr beim parkplatz ?


----------



## smohr (24. März 2008)

@Vazifar
Freitag 19:30 beim Parkplatz geht I.O.

Wer kommt sonst noch?


----------



## hubabuba (24. März 2008)

Yepp, Freitag 19:30 Parkplatz oben an der Strasse zwischen Boppelsen und Regensberg wär prima. Früher wird knapp.

@redblack
Gute Besserung. Ausgerechnet Dir als Outdoor Maniac muss sowas passieren. Ich hoffe Du bist wieder einigermassen fit wenn der Frühling kommt. Mich würde auch interessieren wie das passiert ist.

@monsterwade
Also wenn die Erkältung immernoch nicht weg ist würde ich unbedingt zum Arzt. 4Wochen ist bei einer verschleppten Grippe höchst gefährlich. 

@smohr
Ja, ich will Fondue. Komische Frage.


----------



## blaubaer (24. März 2008)

richtiges *Winter*PokalPunkte Sammeln  

obwohl ich noch beim ersten anstieg wieder mal etwas meinen rücken spürte, wurde ich mit schönem Schneebiken belohnt dass ich durchgehalten hab... 






3600x800







@redblack auch von mir alles gute besserung 
würd mich auch wundernehmen wie es passiert ist, ob beim Biken oder anderes


----------



## spoony (24. März 2008)

Bei ganz 'strubem' Wetter ging es wieder mal ins Emmental auf die Lueg!





Schneeregen und Schneetreiben, das härtet ab!


----------



## redblack (24. März 2008)

@all 
ein fussgänger ist mir in zürich vor's bike gelaufen, vollbremsung und auf's knie gefallen, bin dann noch zum  bahnhof und am anderen tag in die stadt gefahren, dann am abend doch ins spital. wie vermutet kniescheibe gebrochen und das zum 3 mal in 6 jahren.
ich hoffe dass ich anfang mai wieder ready bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (24. März 2008)

> Nach dem Vorlauf hab ich fast gekotzt. Im Finallauf konnte ich zwar mithalten, aber taktisch war ich komplett unfähig.


Na ja, die Gegner waren ja nicht gerade Anfänger. Das Rennen wurde ja  von Ralph Näf gewonnen und Vogel und andere TopBiker sind auch mitgefahren. Also gar nicht so schlecht, wenn du überhaupt mitgehalten hast. Christian


----------



## hubabuba (24. März 2008)

Tja redblack, scheiss Citybiken. Ich bin jedesmal froh wenn ich auf dem Arbeitsweg in den Wald eintauchen kann. Nochmals alles Gute.


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

@ RedBlack

oh verdammt ... wünsche dir gute Besserung und Geduld nicht zu früh mit der Belastung zu beginnen. Kopf Hoch 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## smohr (25. März 2008)

Das Bild wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten...





Vom Mittwoch den 19. März


----------



## Kerberos (25. März 2008)

Es gibt ihn noch, den klaren Himmel! Wir müssen jetzt stark sein und dürfen das nicht vergessen.


----------



## blacklord (26. März 2008)

So. Mein erster Beitrag hier bei den Schweizern.
Letzten Samstag auf dem Irchel:


----------



## smohr (27. März 2008)

Fondueessen morgen Freitag 28. März

*Fällt aus!*

Da ja um 20:00 die Beiz zu geht und wir 2+1/2 Leute, haben sie nicht länger auf.
Das letzte mal waren wir gute 12 Personen, da geht das ohne Probs....

Wir verschieben das ganze auf andermal.... Vorschläge...


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

11 / 12 April


----------



## Aison (28. März 2008)

Welche Bremsbeläge für die neuen XTR Bremsscheiben?

Habe ständig Ärger mit Swissstop und den neuen Bremsscheiben, wer kann wir eine alternative empfehlen? Hab hier schon einen Thread begonnen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328318

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddieman (29. März 2008)

Hallo Ivo 

Versuchs doch mal mit CoolStop Bremsbelägen. Habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Allerdings nicht mit der neuen XTR-Bremse sondern noch mit der XTR-03.

Gruss


----------



## RoKz (29. März 2008)

Du kannst auch die Scheibe wechseln falls du nicht die XTR fahren musst. Dabei kannst du auch noch Gewicht sparen, gibt wesentlich leichteres und besseres als eine XTR Scheibe. 
Z.B.: Hope Floating, Alligator Windcutter oder die Ashima Ultralight. 
Hier eine Zusammenfassung:
http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2007/06/19/bremsenscheiben-leichtbau
und noch die Ashima:
http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2008/03/07/vorstellung-ashima-aro-08

Da die XTR Centerlock ist, brauchst du noch einen Adapter, gibts unter anderem von DT.


----------



## Kerberos (30. März 2008)

So, das war's bei mir mit dem Winterpokal. Ich habe immerhin 73 Punkte mehr als im letzten Durchgang, damit bin ich zufrieden. Im Team zu fahren motiviert auf jeden Fall mehr als allein teilzunehmen (trotz traurigem Ende). 

Wir sehen uns im "Sommerpokal". Ride on.   

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## smohr (30. März 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich letzte Woche etwas mehr radeln...
Hat leider nicht geklappt... macht nix
Der nächste WP kommt bestimmt.


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2008)

Kerberos schrieb:


> So, das war's bei mir mit dem Winterpokal. Ich habe immerhin 73 Punkte mehr als im letzten Durchgang, damit bin ich zufrieden. Im Team zu fahren motiviert auf jeden Fall mehr als allein teilzunehmen (trotz traurigem Ende).
> 
> Wir sehen uns im "Sommerpokal". Ride on.
> 
> ...



Da sind wir ja nicht weit auseinander

Hat Spass gemacht, freue mich schon auf den nächsten WP. Jetzt aber erst mal Sommer


----------



## Vazifar (30. März 2008)

zum abschluss konnte ich dieses wochenende noch mal so richtig viel (für meine verhältnisse) biken.
daran konnte mich (dank glücklicherweise mitgeführtem ersatzteil) auch ein gebrochenes schaltauge nicht hindern  






mich hat der winterpokal sehr motiviert.
der nächste winterpokal kann ruhig kommen, jetzt aber erst mal den sommer und die berge geniessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (30. März 2008)

sch........eibenkleister  hat nicht gereicht für die top 10...........äh top 1000   

trotz endspurt bis totalen erschöpfung heute hats um 4 punkte nicht gereicht   





bin aber trotzdem zufrieden, wenn ich bedenke dass ich beim start noch im krankenhaus gelegen hab, und erst anfang Feb. 08 wieder auf`s Bike durfte 


noch was offtopic; dachte mal mann könne hier auch anhänge uploaden ??? wo ist dies funktion hin ??


----------



## redblack (31. März 2008)

hey jungs,
trotzallem hat mir der wp viel gebracht rein sportlich und auch sozial, bis zum nächsten wp, werde sehrwahrscheinlich selber eine mannschaft zusammenstellen mit mir bekannten leuten denen ich vertrauen kann. bin mit meienm und unserem resultat sehr zufrieden, trotz krankheit und unfall. let's rock.


----------



## smohr (31. März 2008)

@blaubaer
Anhänge sind im "Erweitert" Modus unter dem Textfeld in "Zusätzliche Einstellungen" auszuwählen/einzufügen.... normalerweise...


----------



## Voenni (31. März 2008)

Sodele, jetzt habe auch ich meine letzten Pünktli eingetragen. Mir hat's Spass gemacht und ich freue mich schon aufs nächste WP-Punkte-Fondueessen auf der Lägern im nächsten Jahr!!!

...und wenn mal jemand Lust für eine sommerliche Einsiedeln-Biketour hat, soll sich melden. Das gibt zwar keine Punkte mehr, Spass macht's trotzdem


----------



## Monsterwade (6. April 2008)

Der WP ist schon klasse. Leider kotzt einen das 
berufliche Angagement umso mehr an, je mehr
es einem vom Punktesammeln abhält. Da muss
ich noch was regeln.

Bis zum nächsten WP. (Da verleg ich das Trainingslager
von April auf Februar )


----------

